# Destiny's Tears: Convocation Goers



## Rystil Arden (May 11, 2006)

(OOC: If I recall correctly, Fedowin and Priya were chatting.  Also, Priya needs to be re-added to the RG if not done already)


----------



## unleashed (May 12, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya and Rystil]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *The man looks on the list.*
> 
> "Yes, there appears to be enough space for two more. I will go ahead and sign you both up...As to running a Spelljamming ship, many of those classes were offered earlier in the Convocation. I think there's one on advanced principles of management tomorrow though, but that's more for captains, quartermasters, and the like."





			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "We can manage without that one then," Priya says, quite seriously. "So, when and where are my classes then?"
> 
> Once Priya gets her schedule, she'll look over to Fedowin "Oh, where are you staying so we can meet after seperate classes? I'm staying... oh, I can never seem to remember this...oh, the Giggling Sail.. no, the Laughing Sail Inn, that's it. Funny name huh?" she says, gigling to herself.



“It is a little funny, guess I’ll have to ask the lovely Amity how the inn got it’s name,” Fedowin chuckles. “Well since you’re staying at the Laughing Sail, why don’t we just meet there...it’s far easier than finding the place I’m staying at.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2006)

[sblock=RA and Fedowin]"Who's Amity?" Priya asks curiously.

"Anyway, let's sign up and get going.  Don't want to miss a class!" Priya says, excitement in her voice.

OOC: I think we're waiting for the "you're signed up" coment from RA, and then we'll head to Astral Eddie's class [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (May 12, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya and Rystil]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Who's Amity?" Priya asks curiously.



“Amity...she’s the bartender at the Laughing Sail, Priya my lovely,” Fedowin declares, flashing Priya a broad smile.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Anyway, let's sign up and get going. Don't want to miss a class!" Priya says, excitement in her voice.



“Perish the thought, my alluring angel, we’ll make the class I’m sure!” Fedowin remarks, his eyes flashing roguishly.

OOC: Yep, a word or two from Rystil and we'll be off.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin and Priya]"Okay then.  Just pay the entrance fees then and I'll give you your tickets for the seminar.  As usual, I will remind you that if you sign up with us, you will be refunded all of the costs for every seminar you attended, so keep your receipts.  Just 5 gold pieces each."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2006)

[sblock=RA and Fedowin] Priya reaches into a pouch and pulls out gold to cover her classes.  As she removes her hand, a small head pokes out from behind her cloak, and quickly darts it's head into the pouch.  Priya giggles and taps the head, saying "No, Galeru, not for you."  The head quickly pulls out and reatreats back into the safety of the cloak.

"Ready Feddy?" she says, again with a smile and giggle.

[sblock=OOC]Astral Eddys class, the last basic class, and there was one other one I thought, so 15 gold?[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (May 14, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya and Rystil]*Leaning over the desk to hand the man 5 credits, Fedowin catches a glimpse of the head which darts into Priya’s pouch, as he takes his receipt and ticket...his eyes widening as he notes it’s unusual shape. Grinning as Priya shortens his name, Fedowin takes another appraising look at her, wondering where this Galeru could be hiding.*

“Certainly Priya, my dove, let’s be on our way,” Fedowing answers, courteously offering his arm to Priya. Raising his eyes to hers again, as the creatures hiding place continues to elude him, he waits until they are several paces from the desk before continuing, “Perhaps later, you can introduce me to your little friend too.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2006)

[sblock=RA & Fedowin]"Oh, that's Galeru.  She's been hiding under there since she got into some poor woman's flowers and got yelled at.  I'm sure she'll come out eventualy."

Priya takes Fedowin's arm and heads off to class.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (May 19, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya and Rystil]Smiling as Priya takes his arm, Fedowin remarks, “Well, when she’s ready then...” as they head for class.

[SBLOCK=OOC]I wondered if you were waiting for me to post something definitive about heading for class Rystil, so there’s something. I guess we can move on now if you have time.  [/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 20, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Priya and Fedowin](OOC: I'm sorta trying to synch with the other two DT threads.  Unfortunately, we may have lost FX after the crash )

*Priya and Fedowin head to the class on Astral Eddies.  Taught by an elderly Altanian man named Vylaryx T'Kybele, it is heavily focused on theories of metaspace phenomena, which he has labeled Astral Eddies.  He claims an empirical observed gain of up to 5% in net speed when accounting appropriately for Astral Eddies and selecting a changing heading accordingly.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (May 21, 2006)

[sblock=RA and Fedowin]Priya is quite interested and openly asks questions about the calculations required, suggested headdings, and even how to take into account the size and distance of each Eddie into the calculation.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (May 21, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya and Rystil]*While Priya asks questions and involves herself, Fedowin just sits back and listens, watching her enjoy herself and wondering where he might use such knowledge himself. As he contemplates this, thoughts of captaining his own ship come to the fore and a broad grin spreads across his face.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 28, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Priya and Fedowin]*'Professor' Vylaryx replies to each of Priya's questions with the casual ease of someone who is very comfortable with the subject matter.  As most people in the room, like Fedowin, don't seem to be understanding or paying that much attention, over time he slowly gravitates to the side of the room in front of Priya, responding to her enthusiasm subconsciously.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (May 28, 2006)

[sblock=Priya and Fedowin]Priya smiles and continues to ask questions, quite happy to have what seems to be becoming her own personal teacher.  Eventualy she may rise and start asking about particular theories, how these Eddies act with other spacial anomolies, and draw up some formules and equations, allowing the 'Professor' to correct them.  Being somewhat absentminded about everything else, she occasionaly bends over or leans in what might be construed as a less than lady like manor if it weren't for her obvious focus on the subject.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (May 28, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya and Rystil]*Coming out of his reverie as he hears Vylaryx move nearer, Fedowin watches the interplay between the pair as Priya continues to ask questions, learning many things as he listens that he wouldn’t have thought to ask about himself...a smirk on his face as he enjoys the show.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin and Priya]*Professor Vylaryx and Priya eventually get into a sidetracked back and forth exchange about Astral Eddies and Wildspace phenomena that continues to the end of the seminar and a little bit over time, until the Convocation staff have to ask them to leave to set up for the next group using the room.*

*Fedowin already couldn't understand much of what the Altanian was saying to begin with, but as the two get caught up in an escalating spiral of erudition, eventually he can't really understand any of it at all.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

[sblock=Fedowin and Priya]"Professor Vylaryx, maybe you should come and have dinner with us.  I'm sure Fedowin would love to hear more just as much as I would."

OOC: Feel free to weasel out of this, but she'd try.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 7, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya and Rystil]“Well I’d certainly hear it Priya my dear, but understanding it is another thing entirely...I think those last things you two were speaking about are just a little outside my area of expertise,” Fedowin chuckles, “Though a dinner date sounds enticing...”

OOC: I’d expect him to have understood the navigation component, as that holds some interest...the theories, well who cares. Fedowin isn’t that dumb (15 Int) after all!  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

[sblock=Fedowin and Priya]"Oh, so you don't mind a threesome then? Great.  How 'bout it Professor?"[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 7, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya and Rystil]“Well you sound so enthusiastic about the subject, my dazzling nymph, I just can’t say no to a little more education...though I know I usually prefer to have the attentions of a lady all to myself. Of course I could skip the dinner if the professor thinks it would be for the best,” Fedowin remarks with a mischievous grin, while casting a knowing look at the ‘professor’.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 9, 2006)

[sblock=Priya and Fedowin]*Vylaryx shakes his head.*

"Oh, well actually I have signed up to attend a class now, so I cannot.  It was a pleasure teaching you, however."

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2006)

[sblock=Priya and Fedowin]"Oh, well, enjoy then.  Thanks again."  Priya gives the Professor a quick hug.

"So, Fedowin, where to now?  I think I'm done for the day," she says, sounding a little bit downcast about that.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 10, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya and Rystil]“Well I have that Seelie language class in a little while...I’m sure they wouldn’t mind you sitting in and helping with that, and who knows you may even know the instructor,” Fedowin offers. “Of course I could just skip that class, my lovely, and we could start on those private lessons you promised,” he adds with a grin.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2006)

[sblock=Priya and Fedowin]"Oh, well, I wouldn't want you to miss the class, but it's up to you.  It'd give me something to sit in on.  I'd hope they'd have a seat for me."[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 10, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya and Rystil]“Oh, I’m sure I can find you somewhere to sit...you know, my lap comes to mind Priya, whether they have a spare chair or not,” Fedowin suggests with a cheeky grin, as he conducts Priya slowly towards the room designated for the class as they chat.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2006)

[sblock=Priya and Fedowin]"Why... oh," Priya says, blushing slightly.  "I'd think a chair would be better, so I wouldn't distract you."[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 10, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya and Rystil]“You might be right, though I wouldn’t mind being a little distracted to give you a comfortable seat, my dear,” Fedowin remarks, his eyes glinting roguishly. He then deftly changes the subject, shifting from his flirtatious behaviour to asking about Priya’s homeland in a heartbeat, “So what is Amaranthia like? Does it have any cities like Eldiz?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2006)

[sblock=Priya and Fedowin]"Oh, well, sorta.  There are some larger settlements, but things are more in tune with nature and magic.  This is all so artificial, even though it has it's own beauty."

"How about you?  Where are you from?"[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 10, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya and Rystil]“Oh I’m from Tymadeau, though I haven’t been back there in a while...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2006)

[sblock=Priya and Fedowin]"Oh, how are things there?  This is my first trip off of Amaranthia, but I've studied a few other places when i could, particularly their magic."[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 10, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya and Rystil]“Very traditional and patriarchal, lots of castles and the like, that’s we Rowaini in a nutshell...we do have spellcasters too, though they’re in the minority. Then there’s the Byblans of course, a very enigmatic group, who don’t much care for what we do with the place, so long as they’re left to their lore. A funny looking bunch too...they’re humanoid, but they have hairless rubbery greyish skin and great big featureless eyes...rather disconcenting the first time you see one.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2006)

[sblock=Priya and Fedowin]"Realy, that sounds different.  I'd like to meet one."[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 10, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya and Rystil]“Well there would probably be one or two around the city somewhere, at a library or some other repository of lore most likely...though with the convocation there may be a few more than that present, if they heard someone with knowledge they wished to acquire was coming.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2006)

[sblock=Priya and Fedowin]"Wow, that sounds like an exciting life.  Though I like to experiment with my knowledge, not just collect it.  Though collecting it can be fun too."[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 10, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya and Rystil]“Oh, I’m sure they do something with it...I just have no idea what it is,” Fedowin answers with a chuckle.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

[SBLOCK=P&F]*There is room at the Seelie lesson, more than enough to prevent the necessity of sitting on Fedowin's lap, though Priya does have to pay the surcharge--to be reimbursed at the Convocation's end if he signs up with them--at the door.  There would probably be even fewer people if not for a group of men in the front row who seem to be spending more time gawking at the Nymph instructor than they are paying attention to learning the language.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 12, 2006)

[sblock=P&F]"Wow, those guys up front are realy paying attention to the instructor," Priya says observantly.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

(OOC: By the way, I realised I may need to (and should have probably started yesterday or the day before) take this into regular speed now to try to compensate for Bront's vacation.  Oops!)


----------



## unleashed (Jun 12, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya and Rystil]*His own eyes wandering over the figure of the Nymph instructor, Fedowin grins as Priya comments on the group of men up front, and turns to look at her instead.*

“They are aren’t they! Well I suppose they can be excused a little, as it’s not often we see a nymph around here, though they could be a little more subtle...”

OOC: And we won’t likely get much done now, as I’m off to bed shortly.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 12, 2006)

[SBLOCK=P&F]It's okay--there won't be much of an issue, and probably we may still end up waiting on Arris's Champions depending on FX.  If FX does finish by Bront's return, though, then it would have saved us a day if I remembered.  No big deal, and totally mea culpa.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 12, 2006)

[sblock=P&F]"Oh, you mean.. Oh..  Oh!!!!" Priya blushes a bit and quiets back down.  "Oh, and yeah, isn't that rude here?  I know it's rude when the Sidhe or Nymphs do that to each other."[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 13, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya and Rystil]“Well of course it’s rude, but some people have no manners...they probably didn’t even come for the langauge lesson,” Fedowin remarks, as he returns his gaze to the instructor.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 13, 2006)

[sblock=P&F] "That's a shame for them," Priya says, with a mischivious grin.  She raises her voice, just enough so the men in front might overhear,  "I've women of other species find Selee highly erotic."[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 13, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya and Rystil]Looking at Priya out of the corner of his eye, Fedowin grins as he adds, “Yes, I’ve heard that too. Then, being able to compliment a beautiful woman in her own language, doesn’t hurt either,” he says, his eyes glinting mischievously.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=P&F]*Priya thinks that perhaps her ploy managed to convince one or two of the men to pay a bit more attention to the teacher, and the lesson is over far too quickly to do the Seelie language justice as far as she's concerned, leaving out some of the major, but rarely used, tenses and nuances.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 14, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya and Rystil]“Well at least I have some of the basics, enough I hope that I don’t need everything translated for me in future. Still I’d like those lessons you mentioned Priya, to enhance my mastery of your native tongue...plus of course you promised they’d be fun,” Fedowin finishes, grinning playfully with a merry twinkle in his eye, as he mentions fun. “Excuse me for a moment my angel, I must go and thank the instructor before we go...”

*Making his way over to the nymph, nudging a few of the other men adroitly out of the way as he goes, Fedowin bows and takes her hand, kissing it before he rises and gazes into her eyes, a winning smile on his lips.*

“Thank you for the lesson, oh enchanting and beauteous one, it was most enlightening and quite stimulating, I must say...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=P&F]"You are quite welcome.  I'm glad you were able to get something out of it--in my opinion, it was far too short to do justice to our tongue, but it will be a start.  If you remember my tips, you can at least pass as a confused foreigner who knows a few phrases and key words if you ever visit Amaranthia."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 14, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya and Rystil]“I’m sure my companion would agree with you...fortunately, she has offered to continue my lessons at a later date, though I would not be adverse to a little more instruction now, if you have the time and inclination...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 14, 2006)

[sblock=P&F]Priya rises and gives the instructor a hug, leaving Galeru curled up asleep on a chair for the moment.

"Yes, it was a very good lesson, and definately too short.  If you want, I'm sure we can find some time to work with our tongues more this evening.  I'm probably a better student than a teacher, so any help with him I can get would be appreciated." Priya says.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=P&F]"I'm afraid I'm already booked for the evening, though thanks for the offer.  I'll be offering a follow-up course tomorrow if you are interested, however."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 14, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya and Rystil]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Priya rises and gives the instructor a hug, leaving Galeru curled up asleep on a chair for the moment.
> 
> "Yes, it was a very good lesson, and definately too short.  If you want, I'm sure we can find some time to work with our tongues more this evening.  I'm probably a better student than a teacher, so any help with him I can get would be appreciated." Priya says.



“Oh, I’m sure you’re a fine teacher Priya, especially for a beginner such as myself.”



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I'm afraid I'm already booked for the evening, though thanks for the offer.  I'll be offering a follow-up course tomorrow if you are interested, however."



“A pity, though it seems to be so with all instructors we’ve spoken with. Your follow-up class does sound interesting...I just hope it doesn’t conflict with anything I’ve signed up for already.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

[sBLOCK=F&P]"Ah yes, instructors and students too, I'd imagine, have pretty full schedules.  Not to mention that like me, many instructors are also students and participants in other classes and seminars."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 15, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya and Rystil]“Ah, I see! I suppose the convocation is a rather unique event at that, so everyone is making the most of it...with those who planned upon coming in advance, making far better plans than we have. Well, we won’t hold you up further dear lady, as I’m sure you have places to be...hopefully we will meet again on the morrow.”

*Fedowin then proceeds to kiss the nymph's hand again, though this time on the palm, before grinning playfully and returning to where they were sitting...hoping to get a good look at Galeru, before she disappears inside Priya’s cloak once more.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2006)

[SBLOCK=P&F]*The instructor waves and heads off to her next event.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody]*After completing her classes and since she has already signed up to join, unlike many of the people milling about and heading off in chunks to the Registrar's Office to fill out the forms, all that is left is for Melody to negotiate a vessel for herself and her friends.  Asking the helpful people at the front desk, she is quickly able to determine the location of the Shipmaster's Office, further in the Hall of Galas and off to the side.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]Priya waves to the instructor before she heads back to her seat to get her stuff.  She scratches Galeru's head, and the small farie dragon coos and awakens, before it looks around and crawls back under Priya's cloak, though this time it pops it's head up from under the top of the cloak and rests it on Priya's shoulder, looking around curiously.  "So, I think there's one more class for me tomorow, and that's about it.  So, what now?"[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 21, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya and Rystil]“Hello there, little one,” Fedowin says, smiling at the little dragon as it rests it’s head on Priya’s shoulder. Lifting his eyes to Priya’s, he continues, “Well that was my last class for the day, my dear, and as yet I only have one class for tomorrow, learning how to crew a spelljammer I think,” he remarks, pulling a piece of paper out of his pocket. “Yes, that’s it, though I should check to see whether the follow-up Seelie class will fit in my schedule, before we leave...so if you don’t mind, I’ll check and sign up for that on our way out. Then perhaps we could go to the Laughing Sail, unless you'd like to head elsewhere...as I'd be only too happy to escort you around town, my dove.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK]Melody gives herself a moment to freshen up after the long and tiresome classes, she didn't really learn much there, but that wasn't to be expected in this short period of time. Mostly the vast amount of information gathered during the last couple days managed to confuse her even further about what was expected from her now. Gladly, she found something to focus her attention onto, and with a winning smile on her lips and dressed in her exciting convocation outfit, she strides down the length of the Hall of Galas.

_I'm probably one of the first, that might grant us the benefit of having some better choices still._

For a moment, Melody considers changing form to mimic one of the officials, to give the shipmaster some 'special orders', but quickly dismisses that thought as foolish. She had to do this right, of course.

Then she enters the Shipmaster's Office...

_“Hi! I'm Melody... Captain Melody,”_ she introduces herself with a proud smile. _“I have been told, that it's here where we get our ship assigned. That's why I'm here.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]Galeru looks at Fedowin and yawns and then sets her head back down.

"That's my next class too.  I think I'll skip the followup to the language class though.  There's other ways to practice the tongue you know."

"Well, I don't know much about what's around here, but the Laughing Sail seems like a nice place.  I don't know if I was supposed to check in with my embasy or not though." [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 21, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya and Rystil]*Fedowin chuckles at Galeru's lack of interest in him, as he listens to Priya.*

“Well that sounds like far more intriguing proposition than a language class, so I won’t worry about signing up right now,” Fedowin suggests with a grin.

“Yes, it does seem a nice place. Well let’s go check with your embassy, before we head for the Laughing Sail.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 21, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody]*The Shipmaster, a Larakese-looking woman with her hair tied in an elaborate pattern and fastened by two small sticks, smiles and waves to Melody as she enters.*

"Ah, yes.  Melody.  You were the first Convocation-goer to sign on with us and one of the first to gather a crew and request a ship."

"So then, first I must ask a few questions--how many others who have signed on with us have you gathered?  How many more would you like us to provide?  And finally, how many obligatory missions would you like to accept before you start having significant leeway in your use of the ship--the more you accept, the more expensive Spelljamming equipment you will receive from us."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK]_“Well, I make up my mind quick usually.”_

_“As for the crew, we are four right now, but another two to four will join in within the next days, they are currently preoccupied and thus unfortunately unable to come here in person.”_

OOC: I hope that's right... we have Melody (obviously), Zykovian, Fedowin and Priya right now; plus the 'android', but I guess she cannot be counted as a crewmember, as well as Molpe, who definitely won't be a crewmember IIRC. In addition there are still Abdiel (if you want to NPC him), Mhrazhar, Alire (? she was going with Abdiel and Mhrazhar, IIRC, I'm fairly sure *someone* was going with them to the moon...) and Bellevere (if we can get her out of prison).

_“As for your next questions, the simple answer is... it depends. If you can entrust us with a bigger and/or faster ship, than the basic dragonfly class, which we should be able to man already even with some auxiliary crew, additional crewmembers would, of course, be necessary and welcome. Naturally, I would like to see them first, get a first impression, but I'm sure your selections will only be in everyone's best interest. So, if you could detail the options here a little further, how many crewmembers you require us to have for what ship and how many crewmembers you can provide us with at most, that would be most appreciated. Same with the obligatory missions. I am here to help, as is my crew. Of course, we all have our own motives as well, I, for one, like to travel and this is a great opportunity to see more of the Wildspace. It's a great honor to be able to help your organization, and I'm sure that my crew will agree, that we can do some missions for you, to repay the debt, so to say. However, knowing a little more about the missions, to have some means to gauge the effort and time needed to complete them, is obligatory before I can give you a finite answer. But there is a limiting factor as well, which I do have to mention. There is something, a trail, we wish to pursuit sooner or later, and the sooner the better as with all trails. If it was possible for us to do so while executing missions for you, which would be perfectly possible, if they bring us into the right regions, that would greatly increase the number of missions we could do for you, because otherwise we have to keep the number lower so we do not lose the trail entirely. I'm sure you understand. As captain, it is my responsibility to reconcile and balance all the interests here. I could also see us perform some smaller missions for you first, it's a given that we start there, of course, to get a better feel for the whole new world we are about to enter, then take a little break to pursuit our interests and afterwards accept more missions, maybe even some bigger ones.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 21, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody]







> OOC: I hope that's right... we have Melody (obviously), Zykovian, Fedowin and Priya right now; plus the 'android', but I guess she cannot be counted as a crewmember, as well as Molpe, who definitely won't be a crewmember IIRC. In addition there are still Abdiel (if you want to NPC him), Mhrazhar, Alire (? she was going with Abdiel and Mhrazhar, IIRC, I'm fairly sure *someone* was going with them to the moon...) and Bellangere (if we can get her out of prison).




(OOC: Yup, that's about right)

"Well, we have a good number of the Dragonflies, but we also have several Wasps, which require at least 8 crew members and at most 18, a pair of Angelships, which require 8 crew members but can hold up to 33, and a single Infiltrator, which require 2 crew members and can hold 12."

"I am unsure how many crew members we can find for you, but we can at least get you enough to man any of those ships at least."

"As for the missions, you will be expected to continue on missions periodically when requested, while pursuing your own goals in between--though you may of course choose to perform additional missions.  The missions will help pay off the equipment cost at first, and once that is done, we will provide additional recompense for later missions.  However, you will need to perform the initial missions more or less immediately to earn our trust--you'll have at most one week after the end of the Convocation before we assign the first.  Will that be sufficient?"

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK]OOC: You can surely guess my first question.  Can you give at least some information about the different ship types (none of them is on the page where the dragonfly details are, or at least I couldn't find them there)? We have a rough size for now, how about the speed, or is that the same for all spelljamming ships? Also, any specialities (that obviously aims at the Infiltrator mostly).

_That sounds good..._ Melody thinks, as she listens to the shipmaster's reply.

_“A week would be splendid! That's more than we could have hoped for, really. If we can get our other obligations out of the way even before we begin here, we would be free for anything you have, pretty much,”_ Melody explains a little overenthusiastic. _“As for the ship, the obvious choice is between an Angelship and the Infiltrator then. I like the name of the latter, it sounds so adventurous. Quite fitting, don't you think? Give me a moment to make up my mind here, not all decisions should be done quickly. And that brings up another question... does the ship we get commissioned affect the missions we get assigned?”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 21, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody](OOC: Yeah, that page doesn't have them all.  The Wasp is 18 tons, Crew 8/18, generally with 9 tons of carrying capacity, the Angelship is 33 tons, Crew 8/33, generally with 21 tons of carrying capacity, the Infiltrator is 12 tons, Crew 2/12, generally with 4 tons of cargo capacity

Speed depends on the helm more than the ship--the ship determines manoeuvrability, which is D for the Wasp and C for the others.

The Infiltrator is not as good at head-on combat as some of the others, particularly the Angelship, but it specialises in stealth)

"Yes, ship choice might possibly affect the missions, though probably not all that much."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK]_“Having a crew were most know each other already is a boon, and it seems like a good idea not to tinker with that too much, therefore we will go with the Infiltrator. We have plenty crewmembers to man that including auxiliary positions, even with the four we are right now.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 21, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody]"Very well then.  Keep in mind that the Infiltrator is the most expensive.  We'll start you off with a Minor Helm unless you would prefer to get a better one and owe us more missions.  There are also other add-ons you may want, such as a Celestial Compass and Astrolabe, some weaponry, and the like."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]Priya nods, "That sounds good.  You know the way?  I don't realy."[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK]_“Once we start into one direction, we should go the whole way, so yes, I would prefer a better helm, actually. A higher speed will allow us to achieve more in shorter time, which can only be good. Also the most utilitarian upgrades can only help us on our quests. And once we got our current issues sorted out, we will be free to carry out missions for you, and quite honored to do so as well. I don't see any problem there.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 21, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody]"Very well then.  I'll give you a Lesser Helm then.  All of that totals up to 75,000 gold that you owe us.  We'll want you to perform at least three missions right off the bat then, and of course continue on missions later on, interspersed with your own business of course."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK]_“Great! Then this is settled. I'm really looking forward to this whole venture. We won't disappoint you!”_ Melody offers a hand, similar to the conclusion of a business well done.

_“How do we proceed now?”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 21, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody]*The Shipmaster shakes Melody's hand and bows slightly.*

"Very good then.  I need your signature and the signatures of the other crew members--all of whom have joined us already I trust?--plus some other forms filled out, and then I will hand over the lease.  Once you have paid off the full price of the Infiltrator and equipment, at that date we will give you the actual deed.  Even the lease, however, grants you the authority to pilot the ship, though it still belongs to us, and you must pay for any damages out of your own capital.  You are to be here in one week at the absolute most to receive your assignment.  Any longer and your lease will be revoked.  I'm sure you'll be fine, though.  You seem like an excellent upstanding captain.  I must mention, however, though I'm sure it will not come up, that if you take more than a month to appear, you will be declared to have stolen the property, which falls under the terms of the previous papers you signed when you signed up with us.  You'll be fine, though, I'm sure.  It is nice to have you with us, Melody."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK]_“We will be here. I'm almost sure, that they have all signed up by now, and if not, they will have done so soon. So, should I gather them together and come back to you for the signing then?”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 21, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody]"All together or piecemeal, either way is fine--though actually, why don't you go ahead and sign on as the captain right now so I can hold the lease for you--it is the last Infiltrator after all, so I'd hate to have to tell you it was taken while you found your comrades."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK]_“Oh, sure, I can do that right away.”_ And so she does.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 21, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody]"Thank you kindly!  I await the other three signators then.  I'll see you soon."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK]_“See you soon.”_

Melody leaves and looks around to find the other three, or at least find out where they might be.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 22, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya and Rystil]“I’m sure your embassy won’t be too much trouble to find, my dear...I know the city fairly well, though I don’t spend much time around that area.”

*Priya and Fedowin head off to look for the Amaranthian embassy.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2006)

[sblock=Melody and Rystil]*Zykovian had just wandered out of the helmsman class that Melody has asked that he attend.  With several things yet to do today, Zykovian needed to find Melody to see how he should proceed*

"Sometimes it's better to be lucky than good . . . but I'll take them both," Zykovian half-said to himself upon spotting Melody outside the registrar's office.  As he approached he smiled and asked, "So, do we have a ship and a crew yet?"[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK=Zykovian]Upon hearing Zykovian's voice, Melody spins around and replies: _“Ah, there you are. Very good. I was just looking for you. Hi! Yes, as a matter of fact, we do. Almost. I have been to the shipmaster's office just a few minutes ago and everything is set up. All that is needed now is, that you and the other two, Fedowin and Priya, sign the final documents, and anyone else that will form the initial crew, of course, if there is anyone else, but those four - you and me included - are the ones I have listed for now. So, if you have anyone else you want to join the crew, that's the time. Unfortunately, Abdiel and Mhrazhar cannot register, since they are not here, and thus cannot be in the initial crew, but hopefully we can get them in later, when we come back here. You are registered already, I suppose? In any case, we can also take passengers, so that shouldn't be a problem. You will like to hear, that we do not get the standard Dragonfly class, but instead the best ship they had available, one with a small crew requirement, which will give us more freedom in general, enough room for all of us and a few more, all the equipment needed, and even an upgraded helm, so we can go a little faster out there,”_ Melody explains with a proud grin. _“Sometimes it's good to decide quickly and to be the first team, that is assembled, while the others are still registering and getting together. I could also get us one week of 'practice time' with the ship, before we need to come back here to get our first mission assigned. Since we get some really expensive equipment, there will be a few missions we will have to complete, of course. Not everything is for free. But with the initial week, we can hopefully help Abdiel and Mhrazhar out before our journey truely begins. So, how was your day? Did you learn some interesting things here? In all honesty, I found the seminars to be quite boring and not so informative as I would have hoped, but I was always more of a learning-by-doing kind of girl,”_ Melody concludes with a wink.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2006)

[sblock=Melody and Rystil]*Zykovian smiled and his eyes sparkled as Melody explained the situation.  Her excitement was almost infectious.  "Well, I'll go sign up, then, Melody.  I believe that Lyveria will be traveling with us, but I'm not certain that she should be crew just yet," Zykovian responded.  "I've got some money that I was thinking of using to keep my flat for a while here on Eldiz.  Do you think that we'll be gone for several months . . . or that it even makes sense for me to try and keep a home here?"[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK]Melody shrugs. _“I really don't know. I havn't heard any details about the missions yet.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2006)

[sblock=Melody and Rystil] "Well, at almost 8,000 credits for the year, I need to be certain that I'll be coming back before outlaying that amount of cash,"  Zykovian commented.  "Who's Priya?"[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK=Zykovian]_“Then you should best ask the shipmaster, she might be able to give you an idea. And Priya is the other helmsman, helmswoman actually. You will meet her soon enough, because I'm now going to find her and Fedowin to get them to sign as well.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2006)

[sblock=Melody and Rystil . . . sitting in a tree] "Very well . . . I look forward to it," Zykovian replied with a smile.  "I may just go check with the shipmaster . . . maybe I shouldn't tie myself down here too much.  I haven't seen Molpe either. If you see here, would you inform her abou the ship.  What time are we leaving, then?" 

Zykovian glanced around just seeing if mentioning names drew the people forth.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK=Zykovian]_“Molpe? No, can't say I have seen her recently. And why do you want to keep a home here, anyways, if you can always rent a new one? Seems a bit of a waste to me to pay for a home and not actually live there. As for the time of leaving, once we have all signed in, we get the right to pilot the ship. So, today? We got a meteorite to catch. How about you help me find the other two, and then we go to the signings together and head off shortly thereafter? Remember, we will be back here within a week, so it's not like we will be gone for months now.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 22, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody and Zyk](OOC: Just a reminder--Varylys moves quickly, so if you want any chance of coming in time to help those crazy Mojiin, you need to leave ASAP, as in not tomorrow )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 22, 2006)

[sblock=Melody and Rystil] "Very well,"  Zykovian replied.  "As for why I wanted a place . . . it's rather difficult to find decent housing here in the city, my dear.  I have a nice place and wanted to keep it . . . Obviously, I need to consider necessity as well as other factors.  Do you want to meet at the Laughing Sail in a couple of hours, after everyone is rounded up and packed to go?"  [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK=Zykovian]_“I'm not really one to settle down, so I'm happy with a nice tavern room, but I somewhat understand your motives, I think. Meeting at the Laughing Sail Inn sounds good, I need to fetch my stuff from there, anyways. I suppose I'll have to find the others on my own then. That's ok, just go to the shipmaster first, and try not to come too late. It would be most unfortunate if we miss the rendezvous.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 23, 2006)

[sblock=Melody and Rystil] "Oh, Melody, I'm going to look for them as well . . . at least Fedowin and Molpe - whom I've seen before.  No worries in that regard," Zykovian replied.  "Say we meet at the Sail no later than six hours from now?  Though I could likely be ready to go in about three . . . ."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]*The Amaranthian embassy proves to be just south of the Convocation, through the Craftman's Ward in the Clerk's Ward.  It is a beautiful-looking place with beautiful plantlife inside surrounding an actual office at the centre.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]Priya smiles, "This looks like the place."

Galeru emerges from under Priya's cloak, and smells a few few flowers before eating one.  Priya giggles and continues on, content to let Galeru play, though she eventualy follows.

She strides forward confidently into the building. "I wonder what I need to do, being a member of the court and all.  Never been good with all this formal stuff."[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]“Well letting them know who you are, my lovely, would probably be a good first step!” Fedowin chuckles distractedly, as he looks around, taking in the scenery.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]*As the two head into the actual office space, a beautiful Nymph with rich silky brown hair and bright green eyes turns to greet them.*

"Ah, hello there, I'm Karya," she greets Priya, tapping her lip for a second before adding, "And you are from House Daoine.  Welcome to Eldiz!"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

[sblock=F & P]"Yep, that's me, little ole Priya Daoine."  Priya gives Karya a hug.

"I wasn't sure if I needed to check in or not.  I just arived here yesterday.  I'm kinda suprised it's not a Sidhe here, not that I mean any disrespect Karya.  It's a pleasure to meet you."

Galeru heads over to sniff Karya and nods approvingly before setting down on the nymph's shoulder.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]"Heh, don't think a Nymph could do the job?  Well, the follow-up to that thought is this: would a Sidhe _want_ to do it?  The job requires me to engage in more than light conversation each day, and that means no magic items," Karya winks.

"So they got me to do it.  I may be some random Nymph, but I haven't screwed everything up yet, hopefully.  Anyway, I don't have you on the list as a registered diplomat, so you must be here out of your own curiosity.  Surprisingly, the Amaranthian spokesgirl wasn't a Sidhe either, and that one _was_ a surprise, but I hear the choice was made under the Princess's specific orders."

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

[sblock=F & P][sblock=magenta]"Yeah, I think the courts would be glad to be rid of me for a while anyway.  No, I'm hear on my own, and I did't mean it that way Karya, it was just a supprise, but I guess the Princess knows best, or at least she's suposed to."[/color]

Priya sighs, embarased and now feeling foolish.  "Politics was never my thing.  I liked research and such.  Researching complex magical algarythms is just so much simpler you know?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]"Perhaps not easy, but politics can be very interesting sometimes...and tiresome others..."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]*Fedowin’s eyes wander across the nymph’s form as the women speak, and a grin spreads across his face..._I really must visit Amaranthia some time_.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

[sblock= F&P]Galeru pulls her head up after sniffing around Karya and then jumps off and flies back to Priya.

"Troublesome is right.  And too much is judged on looks too.  I guess I shouldn't be too harsh, my sister seems to enjoy it.  She's always been the pretty one in the family too."

"Anyway, Feddy here and I are going to crew a spelljamming ship.  I didn't know if I needed to register here or not, and I did want to at least stop by.  Can't get into trouble if you try to keep in touch," Priya says.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]"Nope, you didn't have to come here, but I'm always glad to meet another Amaranthian Sister.  Though actually, I believe there is indeed a place you must register if you're with the Convocation--there's some sort of registrar."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]*When the pair slow for a second, in their rapidfire exchange, Fedowin steps forward to introduce himself.*

“Excuse me for not introducing myself immediately, but I didn’t want to interrupt two such lovely ladies...I am Fedowin, lovely Karya, and I hope this isn’t one of those tiresome times,” he remarks glibly, before raising her hand to his lips for a fleeting kiss.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]"You mean at the Convocation? I'm registered there.  If there's one here, i'll register here to."

"You know of any interesting and unique magics bout here on Eldiz?  Might as well find some while I'm here."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]"How could it be, unless you are an aspiring politico," Karya winks at Fedowin.

"As for the Convocation, you may have registered for the events, but did you register to work for them too?  I think you need to do that prior to getting your ship.  As for magics, Eldiz doesn't really have any unique magics, at least none that it will share with outsiders, but it _does_ have large amounts of nonunique but exotic magics taken from other places, and I'm guessing if you haven't seen it, it's new to you, right?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]"Exactly.  I'm hoping to find some of those little known researched spells, and figure this is the place to go."

"And it looks like we'll have to find ship registration.  Hopefully Melody has already gotten the ship."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]"I'm pretty sure the ship registration is actually a _third_ registration starting tomorrow.  Confusing and complicated, eh?  I agree.  As for magic stuff, you can't go wrong in the Arcane Ward.  Walk into a building at random and find something wonderful, well at least for those who love magic in all its forms."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]"Great, thanks," Priya says, giving Karya another hug.

"So, Feddy, should be go back and find that registry?  I'd be a shame to miss out.  Then we can head to the Arcane Ward.  The name is even fun, Arcane Ward," Priya says with a snicker.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "How could it be, unless you are an aspiring politico," Karya winks at Fedowin.



“I'm not currently, though if it forced me to spend more time here, it might be worth pursuing,” Fedowin replies playfully, with a grin and a wink.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]"Well, good luck with that if you try then, Fedowin," Karya replies, "And you're quite welcome, Priya.  Now I just hope I'm right and that I didn't get it mixed up myself!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "So, Feddy, should be go back and find that registry?  I'd be a shame to miss out.  Then we can head to the Arcane Ward.  The name is even fun, Arcane Ward," Priya says with a snicker.



“Well I’m sure Melody will be looking for us to sign up, if she’s found a ship, so we might as well head back to the convocation and see if we can find her first. Yes, then the Arcane Ward if you’d like, my dear...I’m sure it’ll be fun,” Fedowin remarks, while rolling his eyes at Karya.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]Priya bounces happily, Galeru flaps his wings trying to stay on, "Oh boy! Let's go"

Priya leads/drags Fedowin back to the convocation.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]Fedowin allows himself to be dragged away, a grin on his face as he waves to Karya, “I hope we have a chance to meet again, my lovely nymph...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]"Well, I think you know our spokesgirl diplomat, so perhaps we just may.  Until next we meet then Fedowin, Karya waves, giggling a bit to herself as she watches Priya drag Fedowin off.

*They reach the Convocation and find the Registrar's Office on the second floor of the Hall of Galas.  The registrar, a Harmonian man, or a Dolathi in that form, smiles and beckons them to come to the desk:*

"Hello there.  Looking to sign on to work with us, right?  I'll get you your forms, and you can get your refund on the classes.  Do you have a crew yet or do you need to have one assigned?  Keep in mind that signing indicates that you will be performing at least one obligatory mission right away within a week, possibly more, before you get to alternate between missions and leisure time.  The missions should be lots of fun, though, I'm sure."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]"Yes, I think Melody was assembling a crew." Priya says, as she looks through the forms to sign.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

[SBLOCK=P & F]"Ah, Melody, yes.  Just sign here, then, and your refunds will be processed and up here tomorrow.  We're looking forward to working with you!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

[sblock]Priya fills out the needed forms and signs.  "Anything else I need to do before we get a ship then?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

[SBLOCK=P & F]"Nope, but after your captain gets the ship, you can just sign on the form she used with the Shipmaster.  That would be starting tomorrow, though, so you're set for tonight.  Thanks, and take care."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]*Fedowin reads quickly through his forms, before signing and handing them back.*

“Well I hope you’re right about the fun part...I’d hate to sail around wildspace, confined to a little ship, doing nothing for months on end...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]"Oh fo.  There'll be plenty of things to do.  Things to research, new tongues to learn, watch for eddies, we'll have a blast."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]"Well, even if the mission was to do nothing, which would be silly, you have to remember that you would not just be sailing around Wildspace confined to a small ship doing nothing--you would be sailing around Wildspace confined to a small ship with Priya and Melody with lots of spare time," the registrar points out.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]“Oh, of course we’ll be doing something by way of a mission...I just hope I’ll get a chance to test _my_ skills, as I won’t be flying the ship or anything. Yes there is that too, isn’t there...always a silver lining if you look for it,” Fedowin finishes, with a broad grin.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]Priya smiles and nods, seemly oblivious to the reference, or perhaps agreeing with it.

"So, to the Arcane Ward?"[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]“Yes, let’s go hunting obscure magics, my angel...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]"I can assure you I don't have any celestial in me." Priya says matter of factly.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]*They head out to the Arcane Ward, where magic is so prevalent, it almost suffuses the very air, unusual buildings of all sorts sticking out, proclaiming the magic that can be found within.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]Priya will mostly look around for anything she sees as unusuall, particularly spells, and particularly anything she could afford (with all 90 credits)[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 23, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]*Priya sees many wondrous things, from crystal from Altania that conducts magical energy to rare spells housed by the Byblans, to the unusual psionic/magic blend of the Valsians, and more.  However, only the simplest of spells is in her price range.*

(OOC: 90 credits?  That'll buy one common 1st-level spell scroll at most, without enough left over to attune it to her nexus )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]Priya marvels at all the items, looking at things she could try to experiment with later in crafting, as well as any spells that strike her as unique.

OOC: Hey, we haven't gotten payed yet.   And maybe she can find someone to teach her.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]“It’s only a turn of phrase, my dear, an indication of your beauty,” Fedowin declares, grinning.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]Priya stops for a moment, blushing and looking a bit flustered before she continues on, "I think you're too kind.  I'm nothing compaired to all the others on Amaranthia." [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]“Well it’s good I’ve left myself some wiggle room then, and didn’t name you a goddess,” Fedowin continues, his grin widening.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]Priya chuckles, "Next you're gonna tell me you'd be my servant, right?"[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]“Now why would I want to be a servant, when I can be so much more,” Fedowin chuckles.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 23, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK=Zykovian]_“Oh, sorry... misunderstanding,”_ Melody says with a quick smile. _“Ok, Laughing Sail Inn in about three hours, six at most.”_ Then she heads off to find Fedowin and Priya, asking around for them, checking the class rooms, etc.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jun 23, 2006)

[sblock=Melody and Rystil]*Zykovian bid Melody a fond farewell for now, then went to the Registrar's Office to register to be in Melody's crew.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]*Priya notices a few interesting spells, including a divine spell that heals an injured target slightly and protects them a bit from further attacks, another one that lets her move with great speed when needed, and even one that would let Galeru pop into a special extradimensional safe haven inside her clothes.*

*One of the Sidhe enchantresses there has a really cute Tressym companion who seems to get along well with Galeru, too.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]Priya smiles and lets Galeru play with the Tressym for a bit.

OOC: What's the spell that heals and protects?  She'd like to learn it if she can afford it, depending on what the spell is.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P](OOC: It's called Invest Light Protection.  It was developed by a Rowaini Witch whose paramour was a noble Knight who constantly got into rough  battles.  It heals slightly better than half of a CLW (1d4 + 1/2 levels max 1d4+3) and then gives the target DR 1/evil for a minute)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]If Priya can find someone to teach her the spell, she'll pay for it.  Perhaps later she'll research greater versions of it herself.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]*Priya learns the spell from the Rowaini witch who mentioned it to her by purchasing a scroll for 75 credits, which is just barely affordable.*

(OOC: Eventually, Priya could probably create a 3rd level version that did 3d4 + 1/2 level (max 3d4+6) and DR 3/evil)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]"Thank you, this is most interesting magic."

"Ok, I think that's enough browsing for now, where to now Feddy?"

OOC: I'd think it'd be DR 5 at that point, but yeah, that sounds right.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]"You are most welcome.  Have a nice evening."

*As they finish exploring the Arcane Ward, night darknes the city, and some businesses begin to close.  Tomorrow will be the final day of the Convocation, when they finally get to find out about their new ship!*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 24, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]“Back to the Laughing Sail I think, unless you wanted to go somewhere else, my dear!”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]"No, I think that's fine.  I don't want to keep you out too late either."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]*Fedowin and Priya head to the Laughing Sail Inn.  A pretty Melodian with refined crystalline features and bright blue hair waves at them from behind the bar, beckoning them to come over.*[/sBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]Priya heads over to the Melodian, "Hello there."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]"Well hello there.  I'm Amity.  Nice to meet you!  I know Fedowin already, but what's your name?  I guess you must be here for the Convocation too, huh?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 24, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]“Hello again, my lovely, it’s been far too long...though that’s a look I’ve not seen before,” Fedowin remarks with a grin.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]"Still a charmer I see," Amity laughs, a melodic tinkling, "Do you like the new look?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

[sblock=F&P] "Oh, I'm Priya.  Didn't I already have a room here?"

OOC: I remember you told me she had a room here already.  If not, no big deal.  Maybe Priya's confused, not supprising.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 24, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Still a charmer I see," Amity laughs, a melodic tinkling, "Do you like the new look?"



“Very exotic and enticing, my dear...you can’t go wrong with that combination,” Fedowin declares with a wink.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]"You may have had one reserved for the Convocation," Amity checks through a list, "Priya Daoine?  Hi, nice to meet you, Priya!  I hope you're having a good time here in Eldiz.  You know, we don't have too many Sidhe here, but all the Sidhe I know are really fun to be with.  Why don't you take a seat and let me get you something to eat and drink?"

"Exotic and enticing, you say Fedowin?  Well, Melodians aren't _too_ exotic here on Eldiz, but enticing is always good.  I hear that looking at pretty things can help people feel better, so I hope that my appearance offers a soothing environment for my friends."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 24, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]“Well exotic to me at least, my lovely...I’m just a poor Rowaini boy, far from home,” Fedowin chuckles.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]"Oh yes, of course.  An angelic picture of innocence and wide-eyed youth," Amity giggles.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]"Oh, thank you, and I hope being with you will be enjoyable for you as well.  Something to eat sounds wonderful."

"Yes, you do look lovely, and I'm sure it makes your customers feel welcome. This is not how you look normaly?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]"Oh, it's my pleasure.  After that long ship's ride here, I'll bet a little taste of home would be heavenly right now, so I'll get you some Amaranthian Ambrosia and Nectarine Feywine."

"Well, I sometimes look like this, but usually not.  You see, I'm a Dolathi, Priya my friend.  Sometimes, I even look like this..." 

*She talks as she cooks, and as she turns back to face Priya, Amity has become Priya's twin, down to the finest detail.  Even Galeru is confused, flying out and looking back and forth between them before flying over to be with Amity.  Of course, her true motives in doing so are revealed a short while later, when she glides back to Priya, having snatched a small snack that Amity fed her from behind the bar.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 24, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]“That’s me, innocent, no matter what you might hear...”

*Leaning on the bar as Amity cooks, Fedowin watches a she turns to face Priya, an amused look on his face...which changes to a chuckle when Galeru tries to decide which Priya is which.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

[sblock=F&P] "Oh, what a wonderful gift you have.  I'll bet it's lots of fun to see what you can turn into."

Priya chuckles and scratches Galeru's head as she nibbles on her snack.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]"Well, I guess it is fun at that," Amity laughs again, and this time it sounds exactly like Priya's laugh.  The voice is identical too, "So who's the beautiful little cutie?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]"Oh, that's Galeru.  She's finaly begining to feel comfortable flying around here.  She spent the first few days cowering under my cloak.  Yes you did." she says, scratching the little dragon under her chin.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]"Well, I've never seen such a little one out and about at all.  She's a real trooper, little Galeru.  And very cute.  I bet she needs lots of love and affection."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

[sblock=F&P] "I'm glad *someone* understands," Priya says, though the emphasis doesn't seem directed at anyone.  "But she's a dear, and a little love and food and she's happy for hours."

Indeed, Galeru has already curled up on the bar (around a salt shaker oddly enough), and seems intent on getting in a nap.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]"Well, I shan't wake her then.  But here, this is for Galeru when she wakes up," Amity hands Priya a little dish with a small cake on it that sparkles with various colours.

"Oh, and here's your Ambrosia and Feywine as well," Amity smiles and hands Priya a glass of a deliciously-sweet smelling feywine that reminds her of home, as well as the familiar sight of the delicious fruit-flavoured ambrosia.

"Fedowin, can I get you anything?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]Not particularly about napping between meals, Galeru wakes up enough to start nibbling on the cake.

"Mmm, thank you, this looks wonderful, thank you," Priya says.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 24, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Fedowin, can I get you anything?"



“Well, sweetling, some more of the fine Chaldeau wine would be heavenly, and perhaps a Rowaini dish this time...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]"Sweetling?  Is that some kind of sugar elemental?  Have you seen one?  I'd think they'd be of limited use because they'd desolve in water."[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 24, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]*Fedowin chuckles as he answers.*

“Slow down, Priya my dear, it’s nothing like that, it’s an endearment...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]"Oh," Priya pouts, obviously disapointed.  She takes a sip of her drink.

"It sounded so interesting too."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]"How about an herbed Chicken Marsala flavoured with chaldeau wine, sour lyrvhan lemons, and portabella mushrooms?" Amity asks, as she pours him a glass of chaldeau and gets out the ingredients.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 25, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]“Ah, a wonderful choice, my lovely...you know just what I like,” Fedowin replies, grinning as he picks up the glass of chaldeau and takes a sip.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]"Nah, you're just easy to please, Fedowin my friend," she replies merrily, as she simmers the browned chicken on a skillet with a mixed wine, lemon, and mushroom sauce, releasing a delicious smell.

*Before long, the meal is finished, and she hands it to Fedowin.*

"Enjoy!  And Priya, I have your room key if you'd like.  Better rest so you can be up bright and early for the last day of the Convocation.  Don't be late for their free breakfast buffet or I may have to make you a late breakfast in bed."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 25, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]“Thank you, sweetling, it smells absolutely divine,” Fedowin proclaims as he inhales the aroma, before dipping a finger in to the taste the sauce, “Mmmm, and it tastes as good as it smells. A real pity I’m not staying here, as a late breakfast in bed sounds wonderful...” he remarks, his eyes flashing mischievously.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]"Thanks.  Yeah, too bad I have class, or else breakfast in bed sounds good."

"Where are you staying Feddy?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]"Well, unfortunately I've actually sold all my rooms or I'd offer you one--Our friend Priya is lucky she had a room pre-booked, actually."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 25, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Where are you staying Feddy?"



“Oh, some little place off the main thoroughfares, Priya my dear...it’s nothing special, like the Laughing Sail, but it’s a place to lay my head.”



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, unfortunately I've actually sold all my rooms or I'd offer you one--Our friend Priya is lucky she had a room pre-booked, actually."



“That’s probably just as well, sweetling...don’t want to make myself too easy to find, it’d take away all the mystery that is me!” Fedowin chuckles.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]"Oh?  That's too bad, I was enjoying having a companion around."

"You're not hiding from someone, are you?"[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 25, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]“Hiding...no, of course no my dear, just being frugal...after all living in Eldiz is expensive,” Fedowin replies chuckling, though his eyes look uneasy.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]"I thought the convocation payed for the rooms?  Oh well.  If you want, after dinner, you can come to my room and I can help you practice my tongue.  Wouldn't want all that studying to go to waste."[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]"Nope, guests are paying for their own rooms.  Apparently somebody paid for you,though, Priya, so you're okay,"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 25, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]“Ah, I’d almost forgotten about the lessons...I’ll certainly take you up on your invitation Priya, my lovely, as I’d definitely like to learn more of your tongue.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]"Realy?  Hrm, don't know who.  Oh well.  And yes Feddy, I'd like that.  It's nice to have someone to talk to and likes to study."[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 25, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]“Well it certainly helps when the subject matter and the teacher are both engaging, my dove,” Fedowin grins. “Ah, the thoughts of the day flood back, with talk of lessons...now I remember saying I was going to ask the lovely Amity a question too. Do you know how the Laughing Sail got its name, sweetling?” he asks, gazing at Amity.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]"It's named for the sound of the astral wind in your sails as you pass through a cheluur nebula.  It sounds just like a beautiful tinkling laughter."

(OOC: Let me know when you guys want to skip to your lessons and then the next day and we can have you meet up with the others, though Zykovian is gone for now)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 26, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]“That sounds most pleasant indeed, though I’m sure it pales in comparison to your enchanting laugh, my lovely jewel,” Fedowin pronounces grinning.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Just had to get that last bit of flattery out of the way.  So unless Bront wants to say something else, I'm pretty much ready to move on.[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]OOC: Priya's good, though if they get to studying late, she'd inive Feddy to stay, but she's mostly an inadvertant tease, nothing more, and is simply being nice to her new companion and study mate.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

[SBLOCK=F & P]*Priya heads up to her room and turns the key, opening up into a nicely furnished room with a soft plush bed and elegant furniture.*

*Fedowin and Priya study Seelie into the night, practising the nuances of the fey language.*

(OOC: Feel free to decide how long they stay, etc as much as you like.  I'm going to also jump to the next day and post for everyone)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 26, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Everyone](OOC: What?  I like SBLOCKS, okay?[/SBLOCK]

*Zykovian and Melody don't see Fedowin and Priya at the Registrar's Office, but as Zyk goes inside to sign up, Melody catches sight of the other two entering the Hall of Galas.*


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]Priya will likely stay up as long as she can, not noticing the time with all the studying.  Once she's sure it's too late, she'd offer to let Feddy stay.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 26, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]*Fedowin is quite playful as he studies with Priya, carrying on until Priya offers to let him stay, which he accepts cheerfully...if nothing else it's far more comfortable than where he's staying.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 26, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

*When he spots Melody, Fedowin waves and points her out to Priya as he begins to head towards her...grinning all the while, as he is reminded of the registrar’s comment of the previous evening.*


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2006)

Priya smiles and waves to Melody, Galeru happily perched around her neck.

"Hi Melody.  I think we need to register for a ship assignment."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2006)

*Melody*

_“There you are! We were already looking for you,”_ Melody mentions, as she spots Fedowin and Priya. _“I hope you made no plans for the evening, because we need to head out as soon as possible. That is, in a few hours! Is that doable? We will come back here in a few days, a week at most. I already got the ship assignment and everything done, only the crew signatures are missing.”_

_“And yes, that's where you come into play. I need you to sign up at the Shipmaster's Office. You are registered already? Otherwise that needs to be done first. Zykovian just headed inside for the registration, he also needs to do the signing then. So we are all together now, except for a few more friends we are going to fetch later; they cannot be in the initial crew, since they are not in Eldiz right now, but they will accompany us, and probably join the crew officially within a week.”_


----------



## unleashed (Jun 26, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“A few hours...well we still have a spelljamming crew class to attend, but that should be finished by then I think. Yes, I think that’s doable, and I’m already all packed, though I’ll need to drop by my lodgings and collect my bow,” Fedowin chuckles, tapping his pouches. 

“Yes, we registered yesterday, so we’d better go sign up at the Shipmaster’s Office then, and then get our class over with...otherwise I certainly won’t be much use as crew. Where and when would you like to meet, sweet Melody?” Fedowin asks, his eyes flashing merrily.


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2006)

Priya nods, "Yes, I'll sign up right away.  We should finish our class first though, so we at least have some idea of what we'll be doing."

Priya smiles and does her little excited bounce and hand clapping thing, "Oh, this is going to be so much fun!  Maybe we'll spot some Eddies!"

Then she stops and looks back at Melody curiously, "What are we going to be doing?"


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2006)

*Melody*

Already turning towards their destination, Melody quickly replies: _“How long do you need, once the class is over? An hour?”_

Then she turns to Priya, chuckling: _“Don't think any of us has any idea about what we are doing... but we will work something out! As for what we will be doing... we will meet with some friends, that are in need of our help.”_


----------



## Keia (Jun 26, 2006)

*Zykovian T’Erilan, Male Altanian Arcanist/Marksman*

*Zykovian looked to sign up to be part of Melody's crew on the spelljammer.*


----------



## unleashed (Jun 27, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Already turning towards their destination, Melody quickly replies: _“How long do you need, once the class is over? An hour?”_



“An hour...probably not even half that long, if I hurry, sweet Melody,” Fedowin offers with a wink. “So where did you want to meet, when we’re ready to leave?”


----------



## Bront (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Already turning towards their destination, Melody quickly replies: _“How long do you need, once the class is over? An hour?”_
> 
> Then she turns to Priya, chuckling: _“Don't think any of us has any idea about what we are doing... but we will work something out! As for what we will be doing... we will meet with some friends, that are in need of our help.”_



Priya pouts, "Well, I don't want to miss a class, but if you have friends who need help, we must do what we must."

She cheers up a bit, "Besides, it will be like one big experiment.  Hopefully without the boom at the end."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 27, 2006)

*Melody*

_“As long as you have no classes in the evening, that should be alright. We cannot leave before a few hours, anyways, since the ship must be prepared, well, at least I think so. Havn't done this before either. As for the meeting point, the Laughing Sail Inn would be a good idea.”_


----------



## unleashed (Jun 27, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“We shall head for the Laughing Sail then, after we’re done with our class...now let’s hurry and sign up Priya, my dear, so we don’t miss the class we are already signed up for,” Fedowin urges with a grin.


----------



## Bront (Jun 27, 2006)

"Let's go Feddy." Priya says.  "We'll meet you all at the Laughing Sails then."

Priya will go and fill out all her paperwork, and then eagerly attend her class before she hurrys back to the laughing sail.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2006)

*Priya, Fedowin, and Zykovian too all sign up with the Shipmaster, a Larakese woman.  She nods as the last person fills out their forms, which include some waivers to go along with the ones from the Registrar.*

"And that makes four.  Tell Melody that she can pick up the lease form at any time.  There are directions for how to go about claiming the helm and other equipment, which will need to be installed before you can set sail.  We look forward to seeing you in a week's time!"


----------



## Bront (Jun 27, 2006)

"I hope the Helm's not heavy.  That could be hard to carry around town," Priya says.

Priya smile and claps her hands excittedly before she looks over at the third one signing up.  "Oh, are you with us too?  Hi, I'm Priya," She says with a smile.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 28, 2006)

*Melody*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Tell Melody that she can pick up the lease form at any time."




_“Why don't you just tell it to her yourself,”_ Melody mentions from behind the others. _“Good, then let's get on with it! How long does it take to have everything set and ready from now? Can we start within the next few hours? Because we are in a bit of a hurry.”_

Leaning over to Priya, Melody whispers something:

[SBLOCK=Priya]_“It's not a helmet. It's more like a nautical helm. And it's far too heavy to carry around in town.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 28, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Priya, Fedowin, and Zykovian too all sign up with the Shipmaster, a Larakese woman.  She nods as the last person fills out their forms, which include some waivers to go along with the ones from the Registrar.*



*Once he’s finished filling out the last form, Fedowin stops and thinks for a second or two, before he asks the Shipmaster a question...a cheeky grin on his face as usual.*

“Hmm, that’s a lot of waivers we’ve had to sign...do they remove all obligation towards us, or did they leave something intact?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2006)

"Just a few.  The big ones were the ones you signed with the registrar about agreeing to make you universal criminals and allow for your extradition anywhere if you steal something.  I'm sure that won't happen, though, but it's just a precautionary measure."

"Here you are, Melody.  Have a nice day!"


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=Priya]_“It's not a helmet. It's more like a nautical helm. And it's far too heavy to carry around in town.”_[/SBLOCK]



Priya whispers back [sblock=Melody]"Oh, well I figured that, though since it uses magic I wasn't quite sure.  In fact, that might be a good way to control a ship, using a helm that lets you walk around on the deck.  Anyway, I did think it would be heavy, so how are you going to get it in the ship?  Or is someone going to put it in? Oh, can I watch? That sounds like..."[/sblock]"...fun." Priya eventualy says, as she gets that sparkle of excitement in her eye and her voice grows louder.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 28, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Just a few.  The big ones were the ones you signed with the registrar about agreeing to make you universal criminals and allow for your extradition anywhere if you steal something.  I'm sure that won't happen, though, but it's just a precautionary measure."



“Oh, those...yes, very sneaky of you to hide them in the fine print like that, where most people probably wouldn’t read it,” Fedowin chuckles.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2006)

"Most people did see it.  A few decided not to sign up because of it.  We assume that those were would-be thieves, so it doesn't really concern us.  Anyway, you should be fine."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 28, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Yes, I suppose it does weed out those who really don’t want to work for you. So how did you get a job like this, my dear?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2006)

"It's just a temporary position.  We all do our part to help out for the Convocation and try to make sure that it runs as smoothly as possible and presents a friendly and enlightening environment."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 28, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Well everyone has done their part then it seems, at least while I’ve been around...it’s a pity we’re in such a hurry though, as I’d like to spend a little more time exploring all the possibilities,” Fedowin remarks with a playful wink.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2006)

"Well, I suppose that's all a function of how much you put on your plate.  The more you sign up to seem the less chance you have to linger on any one thing."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 28, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“That’s true, though mostly I’ve been studying languages to better communicate with my companions and those we may meet. If I’d known I was to meet a lovely larakese woman though, I would certainly have added that language to my schedule,” Fedowin adds with a grin.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2006)

"Don't worry.  All of the Convocation staff also speak fluent Eldish."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 28, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

*Fedowin chuckles at his inability to make much of an impression on the Shipmaster.*

“Yes, I’ve noticed that...though hearing ones native tongue spoken, can often help with any pangs of homesickness, I find.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2006)

"I suppose that is possible.  Though there are also many who think of Eldiz as their home.  What's so funny?" she raises an eyebrow.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 28, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Oh, nothing...just laughing at myself. So do you live in Eldiz, miss...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2006)

"Yes I do.  Do you live here, or did you fly in from somewhere else for the Convocation?"


----------



## unleashed (Jun 28, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Yes, I live in Eldiz these days, though I imagine I’ll be flying in and out quite a bit now. So, what do you do when you’re not the Shipmaster for the Convocation, my lovely lotus blossom?” Fedowin asks, leaning casually on the desk.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2006)

"I work in acquisitions and organisation.  I guess you do the adventurer thing?"


----------



## unleashed (Jun 28, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“I guess so, though isn’t all life an adventure?”


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2006)

"Come on Feddy, we have a class to make," Priya says, excitedly impatient.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2006)

"Life is always an adventure for those who enjoy the excitement, though by adventuring, I meant more of the random jobs and 'treasure hunting' performed by force of arms and magic."


----------



## unleashed (Jun 28, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Well, yes, I suppose that’s what I do best,” Fedowin answers, looking around as Priya calls out. “I’ll be with you forthwith, Priya my dear, there are proprieties to observe in ending a conversation.” Turing back to the larakese woman, he continues, “My where does the time go. It sounds like I have a class to attend and the lady doesn’t like to be late. So I will bid you adieu, my dark-haired lovely, and hope we have the opportunity to speak again...though I would have your name before I leave, if I may be so bold,” Fedowin declares with a grin.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2006)

"Well, you probably wouldn't care for Larakese naming conventions or honourifics, so you can just call me Kyoko."


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

"Thank you for your help Kyoko," Priya says politely.  "I'm sorry, but my friend here and I must be making a class."

Priya gives 'that look' to Fedowin.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2006)

*Melody*

_“Then I will see you later. Enjoy!”_ Melody says, then goes over the last documents to see, if there is anything left to do. If not, she will find out where and how to get the ship... and how to quicken the process.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2006)

*Underneath the paperwork, there are some neatly handwritten instructions that include the location of the ship on the docks and the location of the equipment in storage.  Apparently, all she has to do is get all the equipment set up and then visit the Dockmaster at the docks for clearance, and then she's all set to set sail.*


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2006)

*Melody*

Melody then takes her leave and gets everything prepared and set up, so that they only need to get on the ship and set sail.

Afterwards, she goes to the Laughing Sail Inn, to pack her own belongings and to await the rest of her crew, spending the rest of the waiting time chatting with Amity.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 29, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Well, I probably don’t have the time to learn them properly right now in any event, Kyoko, but I’d like to...so perhaps that is a subject we can broach, when next we meet...”

*Fedowin bows slightly to Kyoko, a impish grin on his lips, before turning to leave with Priya.*

“I’m sorry for holding us up, Priya my dear, but I think we’ll still be on time...I guess I just lose track of time in a social setting sometimes, like last night when you were helping me practice Seelie.”


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

"Well, we'll have plenty of time to work with your tongue later, but we don't want to miss any precious class time do we?  I wouldn't want to accidently go floating off in wildspace without my ship cause I didn't know what I was doing,"  Priya says.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 29, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“No, we definitely don’t want to miss this class, as it’s rather vital...especially for me, as I can’t even pilot the ship. Let’s hurry then, and make sure we’re not late,” Fedowin urges.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody]*Melody gets clearance from the Dockmaster and heads to get the equipment.  The equipment, especially the Helm itself, is very heavy, and it would be impossible to carry some of it herself.  Some of the people at the storage facility suggest using a Floating Disk.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2006)

*Kyoko bows slightly back to Fedowin, mirroring his gesture.*

[SBLOCK=F & P]*The class is taught by a Rowaini fellow, and it focuses on several types of jobs upon a Spelljamming ship, including Captain, Helmsman, Quartermaster, Artillerymen, and even optional positions like Morale Officer.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK]_“I was under the impression, that the equipment will be brought to the ship and installed there. It certainly wasn't said, that I am to carry it myself, which is pretty much impossible to do. And no, I don't have that spell available. Any other ideas?”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody]"Yup, it'll be brought to the ship and installed there by somebody, but that somebody could be you, right?  If it isn't done by you and your crewmates, we can get to it eventually, but you seem to be in hurry."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

[sblock=F&P]Priya soaks up as much of the class as she can[/sblock]

OOC: I'm all set for summing up getting to the ship


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK]_“Indeed, I am in a hurry, so why don't we get it done now? I will gladly help where I can, but carrying heavy equipment isn't one of my strong sides, you see.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody]"Sorry, ma'am, we've got a schedule here.  We'll get to you eventually, or you can take care of it yourself now.  Either way is fine with us, but please let us know which so we can write you in or not."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK]_“When will it be done, if you do it?”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jun 29, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Priya & Rystil]*Fedowin avidly listens as the class progresses, feeling he’s finally learning something that’ll be useful when he can gain a ship of his own. When the class finishes, he heads off by himself to his own lodgings, to collect his bow and anything else he may have left behind, before joining the others at the Laughing Sail.*

OOC: Feel free to skip straight to the Laughing Sail, unless you want to cause Fedowin problems.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody]*Likely this evening, definitely by sometime tomorrow morning.  If you don't want to wait around, you can just come tomorrow at midday and it'll be done for sure."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 30, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK]_“That's too slow. What do I need to get it done faster? Is there any need for people with special expertise, or just someone to carry the stuff?”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody]"Well, if you know where to put them in the ship, it shouldn't be too hard, so long as you have enough people to carry the helm."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 30, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK]_“Ok.”_ Melody then goes to find enough people to help with that.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody](OOC: Random people or her crewmates?)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 30, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK]Since her crewmembers are in a class right now, she will first try the registrar or shipmaster, maybe they have some staff people, that could help out, otherwise, she will just ask some dock workers, or similar folks, and offer them a few dozen credits for a quick and easy job (just carrying some equipment from one spot to another).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody]*On checking with the Convocation staff, she finds that there aren't any spare workers on hand at the moment.  So Melody finds some off-duty dock workers and pays 36 credits to get them to move everything for her.  With their help, she finishes the job in only a little over an hour, with more than enough time to spare to kick back at the Laughing Sail for a bit before the others arrive.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2006)

*When everyone finishes with their preparations and classes, they all meet Melody back at the Laughing Sail.*


----------



## Thanee (Jun 30, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK]_“Thank you very much, you have been a great help!”_ Melody says to her helpers, as she hands them the coins. She inspects the ship for a moment, getting an idea of its layout and a feel for it; she likes what she sees. Then she heads back to the Laughing Sail Inn.[/SBLOCK]

Melody sits on a table in the Laughing Sail Inn, dressed in a simple, and comfortable linen shirt and pants, and wearing a necklace with a small gemstone; a backpack hangs from the back of her chair, and she sips on a glass of wine. As she sees the others entering, her lips form a smile, even though she looks a little tired from everything done today and during the last couple days.

_“Hey! Everything done and finished?”_


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2006)

"I'm all set," Pirya says, Galeru peeking out form under her cloak.

"Where are we going?"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 1, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

*Fedowin strolls in shortly after Priya a fine longbow in hand, in addition to his normal gear. Sitting, and resting his bow against an unoccupied chair, Fedowin grins at the pair as he leans his chair back slightly.*

“I am indeed ready to leave, fair Melody, though you look a little tired...not that it diminishes your beauty in any way, my sweet, but I hope you’ll take a little time to relax once we’re underway. So now we’re all ready, is the ship ready to go? Have we acquired provisions for our trip yet?”


----------



## Bront (Jul 3, 2006)

"I have a few things for a trip, but I don't know what else we need or if the ship is stocked.  Melody, have you been on it yet?  What's it like?  Does it have a name?  If not, I think we should name it the Arilou, after a legenary Sidhe explorer of the skies.  Her beauty was said to be beyond anything short of Titania, so I think Fedowin would have liked her.  Can we name the ship that?"

You're not quite sure if Priya managed to take a breath durring all that or not.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2006)

*Melody*

_“I have seen it, but only for a short moment. I'm not entirely sure, if it is stocked with provisions, but those will be easy to get, if not. Otherwise we are ready to go as soon as Zykovian is here. As for the name, I'm fairly sure it does have a name already, I believe the ships are named before they are first used, and I doubt this ship has never been used; now don't ask me which name that is, since I don't think I actually thought about that before, having been distracted by all the work; it's been a long day,”_ Melody explains and then laughs about her own inattentiveness in these matters.

Melody then goes on to describe the ship to Priya and Fedowin as good as she can, while they are waiting for Zykovian, ...


OOC: ... but unfortunately, I have not the slightest idea, how it looks like, so ...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 4, 2006)

(OOC: Have the description at home, so I'll have it tomorrow   The papers say that the ship's name is the Voidseeker, though that doesn't prevent a renaming b ythe new crew)


----------



## unleashed (Jul 4, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“I suppose I would at that, Priya my dear, after all a woman’s beauty is always something to delight in,” Fedowin chuckles, grinning as he continues. “Though I’m more than happy with the company I’m currently keeping...”

“Well I think I’ll get something to drink, while we wait for Zykovian. Do either of you lovely ladies want anything, while I’m up?” Fedowin asks, as he stands and prepares to head over to the bar.


----------



## Bront (Jul 4, 2006)

"Something sweet would be nice," Priya says.

"That's all right Melody, we can take care of the small things.  I'd hope they'd give us a fully stocked ship for our mission, since they are sending us out on it.  But it's probably best if we check and make sure.  Once we launch, someone will have to teach me the helm."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2006)

*Melody*

_“We are not going on a mission yet, though, that will be in a week, when we are back. This is pretty much a training exercise now. But I provisions won't really be a problem either way. And using the helm is easy, you will have no trouble with that. And, also counting myself, we have three capable of using it, so it shouldn't be overly exhaustive either.”_


----------



## unleashed (Jul 5, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

*Fedowin heads across to the bar when Melody doesn’t request anything.*


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2006)

"Well, in that case then, I'm ready.  Shall we?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2006)

*The ship is long and slender, with twin pairs of sails like wings and a thin extension of the deck beyond.  The colouring is dark and stylish, and the ship seems built for flexibility and stealth.  Tiny downward sloping twisted spires can be folded up for better aerodynamics or extended downward like little legs for a soft quiet landing.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2006)

*Fedowin sees a delicate blonde-haired Narlsewoman tending the bar, no doubt Amity in form of the moment.*


----------



## unleashed (Jul 5, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Another triumphant transformation, sweetling,” Fedowin declares, grinning. “I wonder if I will ever see all the guises you wear so splendidly...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2006)

"Alliteration becomes you Fedowin," Amity smiles and laughs softly, "But even though I will repeat different races to try out different aspects and combinations, I don't repeat the same ensemble twice.  It's like most women with clothes, you know?"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 5, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Yes, I’ve encountered women like that, once or twice,” Fedowin offers with a wink. “Well, perhaps one day, you’ll find a form that will finally strike you as just the right look...though I imagine it’s a lot of fun, being able to metamorphose to suit your mood.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2006)

"Well, some Dolathi do find a form that suits them, but I've never been too attached to any one form.  I guess you could call it fun, but it's a part of me...I can't imagine what it would be like to live with the same body without being able to change.  I can't really explain what it would be like--being forced to wear the same clothes without ever being able to take them off is such a bad analogy."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 5, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Well, not knowing what it’s like to be able to change as the Dolathi do, I don’t suffer the loss that would bring, sweetling, as I know no other way to be. Though from time to time, since I’ve been living amongst your people, I have wondered what it would be like. Hmm, I suppose I should order the drinks I came for, before they decide to run off to the ship without me,” Fedowin chuckles. “Priya would like something sweet, and for myself...I think I’ll let you suprise me, as I always like to try different things.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2006)

*Amity nods.*

"Let me just get your drinks then."

*She goes behind the bar and mixes up two drinks, and she brings back one glass of a light chartreuse beverage and another a creamy white.*

"Try these.  A sour fruit blend daiquiri and a vanilla creme swirl."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 5, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Thank you, sweetling, I’m sure they’ll be wonderful. Now I’ll take Priya her drink, I assume that’s the vanilla creme swirl, and then return to enjoy your company...if you’re not too busy that is.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2006)

"I'm never too busy to talk with a friend--and yes, that's her drink."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 5, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

*Fedowin smiles and nods, before taking Priya’s drink to the table.*

“There you go, Priya my dear, a vanilla creme swirl. I hope it’s sweet enough for your tastes...”

*Once he’s set Priya’s drink down, Fedowin saunters back to the bar, where he picks up his own drink and takes a sip.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2006)

*The drink is quite sour, a combination of the juices of several fruits, with some alcohol as well to give it a slight punch.*


----------



## unleashed (Jul 5, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Mmm, quite tart...delicious all the same though,” Fedowin remarks with a grin, taking another sip. “So Amity my sweet, have you heard anything of interest with your lovely delicate ears, since we last discussed such things?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2006)

"Just random rumours, my rakish Rowaini?  Or are you interested in anything more specific?  I'm afraid I'm no Eloquence, but I pick up bits of gossip here and there, all the same."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 5, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Well, I like to stay informed, sweetling...so anything at all is most welcome, but the heavens interest me most at the moment, seeing as that is where I must venture next. Though my interest in other matters surely wanes, when I am in you company...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2006)

"Ah, the depths of Wildspace.  Well, there are a lot of people taking off starting later tonight and early tomorrow.  It's going to be hard to get out pretty soon, so to avoid a long wait, some people are leaving the Convocation early and clearing out of their rooms."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 5, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Really...well if I’m lucky, I’ll be able to acquire a room here upon my return then. Hmm, are there any notable people taking off early?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2006)

"Well, they aren't famous.  Just Convocation-goers who value their time over attendance at the closing ceremonies.  All the emissaries, I'm sure, will stay for the closing ceremonies, lest they show their home in a bad light."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 5, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Oh, that’s a pity, I would have liked to see some of their ships in flight. Well, I don’t suppose you’ve heard anything about what they’re doing with the Rosethornes...have you sweetling?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 5, 2006)

"The Rosethornes?  No, I haven't.  I rarely ever leave my inn, so I don't hear about those sorts of things.  Sorry, Fedowin."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2006)

*Melody*

_“We still have to wait for Zykovian, we will go to the ship as soon as he arrives.”_

When Fedowin comes back to the table to bring Priya her drink, Melody says: _“Sorry, I was a bit carried away in thought, I guess. No drink for me. Thanks for the offer, though.”_


----------



## Keia (Jul 5, 2006)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian*

Zykovian entered the Laughing Sail Inn and . . . in a manner that seemed almost standard by those that knew him . . . looked around the bar for a few moments as his eyes adjusted to that of the Inn.  A beautiful Praetorian woman, Lyveria, accompanied him as he entered, and the pair walked over to the others, duffel bags of equipment and clothes in tow.

"Greetings, everyone, this is Lyveria," Zykovian explained, though his introductions was more flourished.  "I take it, I am the last to arrive?"


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2006)

"Hello there, I'm Priya, nice to meet you," Priya says, standing up to acknowledge the new arival with Zykovian.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2006)

"Greetings Priya, I am Lyveria," the copper-haired woman replies, smiling and nodding.


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2006)

"So, are you part of the crew as well?  I thought we only had 4?"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 6, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“You have nothing to apologise for, Amity my sweet, it was a long shot at best...anyway, I can’t expect everything to just fall in my lap, though having you there would be a rare pleasure indeed, sweetling,” Fedowin remarks boldly, grinning. “So, have you heard of anything more commonplace, which may interest a man such as myself?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2006)

"Well, I guess I do not count as a crew member then.  It wouldn't surprise me if I was listed as equipment."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2006)

"Let's see, something to interest you?  Well, I guess the question is, what's your pleasure?  I mostly just hear stories of people's life and daily happenings.  There's nothing like the simple pleasure, right?"


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, I guess I do not count as a crew member then.  It wouldn't surprise me if I was listed as equipment."



"Realy? That must be fun!  That means you get access to all the cool gear and stuff right away.  I'm looking forward to playing around with all that stuff myself.  Does that mean I get to play with you?" Pryia says with a giggle.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2006)

"Well, I guess that it may be possible that you have access to do so...if you have access to play with the equipment."


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, I guess that it may be possible that you have access to do so...if you have access to play with the equipment."



"Well, I am an enchantress, so it's sorta what I do, but I guess I'd have to ask Melody, she's in charge."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 6, 2006)

"Ah yes.  Enchantresses are like Warmages, but Warmages build because they want something and Enchantresses build because they can."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2006)

*Melody*

_“Hello Lyveria and Zykovian. Yes, you are the last, but you are not too late, so don't worry about that.”_

_“As for the equipment, we are all going to become familiar with everything, so I guess some playing around will certainly be done with the equipment. Just don't break anything!”_

_“Crewmembers, technically, are those who signed up at the convocation, so for now it's just us four. I'm actually not entirely sure, whether I can enlisten additional crewmembers myself, or whether I have to do this through the convocation officials, but in about a week, we will be able to find out, when we get our first mission assignment.”_


----------



## unleashed (Jul 6, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Too true, the simple pleasures are usually the best...so I think I’ll simply stay here with you and enjoy them, until I’m called away. You can of course regale me with any tales of the city, that have graced your beautiful ears, if you feel so inclined, sweetling,” Fedowin offers innocently, reaching across the bar to brush a stray hair or two behind one of the aforementioned ears.


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2006)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian*

"Lyveria, you're not listed as equipment,"  Zykovian quickly offered, "You're my guest and hopefully part of the crew at some future point.  You can definitely help out in the meantime."  Zykovian looked over to Priya and smiled warmly, "As for her being played with, that's her choice, though I think there are other things that need to be accomplished yet . . . it is good to see you again, Priya."

"I should go gather up Miss Lilypetals, unless someone has already talked with her," Zykovian offered.  He looked to Lyveria, smiling, "Do you want to come along to make certain I don't get lost?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

*Amity's eyes quickly trace the hand's path to her ear as she considers the request.*

"Well, a new shipment of _zaav_ spices has just come in, for one.  If I get my hands on some of that, and I think I probably will, then I'll have to make something very spicy."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

*Lyveria raises an eyebrow and smiles.*

"Yes, we wouldn't want you to lose yourself when we're ready to leave.  Shall we head up then Zykovian?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2006)

"Yes . . . that would be best," Zykovian agreed, holding out his hand for the woman.  "We'll be right back . . . if we're not back in 15 minutes - come get us."

With that, Zykovian headed over to the stairs to the nymph's room, knocking lightly.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

*There is no reply to Zykovian's knocking, though there is a small inset gem that looks like he can push it to signal the attention of the room's occupant.*


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2006)

*Zykovian does just that, pushing the gem lightly.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 7, 2006)

*Eventually, Molpe comes to open the door.  This is perhaps fortunate, as she might have been more difficult to pull away quickly in her watery natural environs.*

*The beautiful Naiad is covered in water droplets and a hastily-wrapped towel.  She pouts disapprovingly at Zyk.*

"Zyk!  I missed you last night.  Where were you?"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 8, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Spicy...that sounds most interesting, especially with you and your talents in mind, sweetling,” Fedowin offers, grinning.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2006)

"Hopefully it will be.  I just fret that it might be too much for those who can't handle truly spicy food, you know?"


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> "As for her being played with, that's her choice, though I think there are other things that need to be accomplished yet . . . it is good to see you again, Priya."



"Tis good to see you too Zykovian.  And I'm just teasing of course."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 8, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Yes, I suppose it could be. Well I’m quite willing to be your test case, assuming I’m around when you get the spices in...” Fedowin offers.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2006)

"Oh, well it seems like you won't be.  No worries.  Perhaps there will still be a bit left in a week's time?  Regardless, I wish you good journey.  I hope you guys aren't doing something really dangerous?"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 8, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Well, we leave on our first official mission in a week, but between now and then I have no idea where I’ll be exactly or for how long...though I’m sure Melody will have us flying about on the ship, for some of the time at least. So if I’m around, I’ll make sure to come by for a taste at least, and if not, well I’m sure you’ll have something equally adventurous next time. Dangerous? Well what’s life without a little risk, I always say, but from your delectable lips to whichever beneficent higher powers might be listening, sweetling, that it’s not too dangerous.”

*Fedowin then takes Amity’s hand and brings it to his lips for a kiss.*

“Thank you for the good wishes, my lovely jewel of femininity, and I will bid you adieu until next we meet...”

*With that Fedowin flashes her a winning smile and finishes what remains of his drink in one swallow, before sauntering back to his crewmates.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2006)

"Bye Fedowin.  Who knows?  Maybe you'll be able to charm your enemies into submission," Amity laughs.


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2006)

"I'm terribly sorry, Molpe,"  Zykovain admitted, "I spent most of the evening and early morning chasing down a bounty . . . to no avail.  I really wanted to go to the pools with you and your sisters, though."


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2006)

Priya said:
			
		

> "Tis good to see you too Zykovian.  And I'm just teasing of course."




"Of course you were," Zykovian returned with a wink and a smile before heading upstairs to find Molpe.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2006)

"I told you you worry too much about these bounties, Zyk!  It gets you so high-strung, you have absolutely _no_ time to relax, and it isn't healthy!  Here, can you come in and help me with my things?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2006)

"Of course, my dear . . . though everyone is waiting downstairs so we don't have too much time," Zykovian replied, looking to help.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Zyk]*Molpe nods and leads Zyk back into her room, which opens up into a beautiful crystal-blue lake with a meadow around it.  Molpe's things are all around, and she begins to gather some on some flat stones, as Zykovian gets some of the others, mostly clothes and apparel.  Molpe slowly heads over and pulls herself up against him, her honeyed voice seeping into his ear as her essence threatens to overwhelm his entire being.*

"Oh, Zykovian.  Look how tense you are!  You need to relax.  The others can wait just a few minutes--let me help you: This is your last chance before going off into deep dark Wildspace, so let me help you feel completely refreshed before you go."

*She brings a delicate hand up to stroke his face.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 10, 2006)

[sblock=Molpe's Room]*Zykovian went about the task of helped Molpe pack, gathering items here and ther.  Each one smelled strongly of Molpe, reminding him of her . . . of them.  When she rubbed herself against him, Zykovian was almost startled, lost in the memories and emotions of the past . . . the present.*

"That . . . does sound awfully . . . nice,"  Zykovian offered haltingly.  His mind was a whirl with the scent and touch of Molpe.  Blinking his eyes several times trying to focus, then made the mistake of looking into her eyes, "But . . . isn't there a bit more to . . . pack?"[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Zyk]*She gazes into his eyes with her own of entrancing royal blue.* 

"We can get those later," she whispers softly, "Right now, you need to relax, my big strong Zykovian.  And I'm going to help you..."

*She pulls a strap on her dress and it instantly folds itself up into a small bit of cloth, leaving her with nothing on at all, as she cuddles into Zykovian's arms and begins to undo his clothes too...*

----

*Some time later, Molpe kisses Zykovian on the nose and gets up, putting her dress back on as she finishes gathering the last of her things.*

"Okay then.  _Now_ I think you're ready to go, so I'm ready too.  Shall we go?"
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 10, 2006)

[sblock=Molpe's Room]*Zykovian shook himself.  He did feel more relaxed, but he hated the time dialation that always seemed to happen.  He quickly redressed and looked around for Lyveria, who had accompanied him to Molpe's room.  Had she stayed outside?*

"Ummm . . . yeah . . . I think I'm ready," Zykovian offered.

*Once he was dressed, Zykovian gathered the rest of Molpe's belongings and helped her in the packing.*[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Zyk]*Lyveria had indeed stayed outside.*

*Once they are finished, they head downstairs.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2006)

*A few hours later, Zykovian, Lyveria, and Molpe head downstairs with all of Molpe's things.  Molpe returns her key to Amity, and they are ready to go.*

(OOC: Shall we zip to the ship?

Edit: I'm going to zip to the ship--feel free to post anything you want to before then anyways )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 10, 2006)

*Reaching the docks, they see the ship before them.  The ship is long and slender, with twin pairs of sails like wings and a thin extension of the deck beyond. The colouring is dark and stylish, and the ship seems built for flexibility and stealth. Tiny downward sloping twisted spires can be folded up for better aerodynamics or extended downward like little legs for a soft quiet landing.*

*As they head inside, they notice the Helsman's Chamber, the Captain's Cabin, and several belowdecks rooms and areas of various sizes that they can choose to use for their own purposes.  There is not any food here, though there is a large area that would work well as a galley, and another large area that could work for a general crew quarters.  A few other small rooms could be used as sleeping quarters with the addition a pallet or bedroll, storage, or various other purposes.  The Helmsman's Chamber contains a stylish and powerful Lesser Helm, as well as an Astral Compass, and a large spherical device swirling with shadows that is less familiar.*

[SBLOCK=Knowledge: Spelljamming DC 20 or Took the Class on Spelljamming Devices]The unusual device allows the Infiltrator to shimmer and then seemingly vanish against the backdrop of the stars.  It doesn't work at Spelljamming speeds, and when moving quickly at tactical speeds, it is still fairly easy to spot, though admittedly much harder than without it, but while immobile, it is extremely difficult to see the ship.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 11, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

_Before going to the ship..._

*As they wait at the table for Zykovian to bring Molpe downstairs, Fedowin chats with the others, about their upcoming voyage, until those that headed upstairs to collect the nymph are past due. Tapping the fingers of his left hand on the table, as a few more minutes pass, Fedowin then shrugs to his crewmates and offers a knowing grin, before heading back to the bar to get another drink and converse with Amity.*


----------



## Bront (Jul 11, 2006)

*Before*

Priya smiles and sees another person coming down with Zykovian.  "Wow, more equipment?" she asks with a chuckle, finding it more funny that it likely is.  "Zyk, who's your new friend?"

*After*

Priya looks for one of the larger rooms that's not the captain's quarters (though she bites her lip to not ask about them if anyone tries to notice).  "Anyone mind if I take this one?  I think I can set up a workshop in here as well as a bed.  Or is there another room I can use for a workshop?  I don't mind mixing business with pleasure though, so I can work out of my room.  I kinda find they're the same thing you know?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2006)

(OOC: There's only two larger rooms other than the Captain's Cabin )


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2006)

*Melody*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> A few hours later...




About twenty minutes after Zykovian has left, Melody will head upstairs, as Zykovian had asked it from her, and inform him (and the rest there), that they are leaving now, and that they should hurry if they want to be on the ship when it leaves the city. She also reminds them, that they will be back after about a week to get their first mission assignment, if they should choose to stay behind, and that she would be happy to take them onboard then, in that case.

Ten minutes later, she heads to the docks with whoever is coming.


_At the ship..._

_“Ain't it pretty? This will be our home for the next time. I hope you like my choice!”_

Melody smiles at Priya, then says to everyone: _“I'm sure we can work something out. We need one larger cabin at the very least for guests, that are staying on the ship. Molpe, for one, is an ambassador from your very homeworld, and she will be traveling with us for a while at least, until we can drop her off on Amaranthia. The two big rooms on the lower deck will be needed as galley or mess room and lounge, we will need to have some place to meet and stay during the day. Other than that, feel free to choose whatever room from those below deck suits you best. The purpose of the two rooms on the upper deck should be clear already. We still need to buy some supplies at the very least. Anything else you think might be missing?”_


OOC: Any chance we can get a bit more detail on the rooms? Like a definite list of rooms of each deck and what size (roughly) each of them is? And something to have an idea what equipment is there (like beds, hammoks, cupboards, chests, and the like)? Also, there is some (small) cargo space IIRC, is that one or below the lower deck?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 11, 2006)

*The ship's keel is 100 feet long and the beam is about 25 feet wide at the widest point.  This makes the ship rather sleek and slender.  Much of the long beam is dedicated to the two wings and abovedeck space, meaning that the Helmsman's Chamber and Captain's Quarters are both quite spacious, which is necessary for the former what with the helm, astral compass (which is rather large in and of itself, not like a hand compass), and the shadowy sphere.*

*Belowdecks, space is limited.  If all the space was used for storage (the minimalist arrangement, where the captain and helmsman are the only crew members), it might be able to store 5 tons.  As it is, there are two separate sublevels belowdecks.  The smaller one all the way down is really only suitable for storage and can hold one or two tons, depending on the weight of the goods per unit volume.  The other level has 1000 square feet, sectioned off into two large 20x15 rooms, two smaller 10x10 rooms, two smaller still 10x5 rooms, and the rest in adjoining shared space connecting these rooms and the stairs leading up and down.*

*The one big room that is probably meant to be the galley has a few empty cupboards and a small area for cooking, and the other one has a few hammocks that are not set up, though it needn't be used as a common crew sleeping quarters and can easily be reconfigured to fit the crew's taste.  All in all, you have most of the expensive stuff down, but the rest is fairly spartan and minimal, as to be expected on a ship.  Any extra luxuries can be decided and purchased by the crew.*


----------



## unleashed (Jul 12, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

*Fedowin follows Melody to the ship when she goes, glad to finally be heading there after having his plans for the day curtailed.*

“Well, it’s a lovely ship, Melody, though things might end up being a little tight, if we gather too many more crewmembers. I hope there’s something special about her, to make up for the cosy accommodations...” Fedowin remarks with a wink, after looking through the ship.

“Apart from supplies...hmm...do we have spares for anything which might need to be fixed? Do you want to outfit the ship more thoroughly with furnishings other than those provided or perhaps weapons?” A few moments after he utters his questions, Fedowin begins to chuckle as he continues, “You know, even if we think we’ve thought of everything, I’m sure we’ll find we’re missing something utterly indispensable, once we leave.”


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2006)

*Melody*

_“I thought you like cosy?”_ Melody teases.

_“In any case, we will probably have to scrap the lounge idea... the room will be needed for sleeping quarters eventually, depending on how the whole Mojinn situation turns out.”_


----------



## unleashed (Jul 12, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Oh, I do like cosy, given the right circumstances,” Fedowin offers with a grin, chuckling, “like a nice little room with a bed, and the right person or persons to share it with...”

“Well, I’m sure we’ll be able to sit around in the galley or on deck if nothing else.”


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2006)

"Where's the helm?  I want to see that!" Priya declares, quite excitdedly.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 12, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“That was in the room we went through, with the rather stylish seat and the two spherical devices, the seat itself is the helm, Priya my dove...though the large spherical device swirling with shadows confounds me, as I haven’t seen one of those before,” Fedowin remarks, grinning at Priya’s animated reaction.


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2006)

"Oooh, maybe I can take it appart and play with it a bit!  I can figure it out."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2006)

*Melody*

_“That would be the Astrolabe, I suppose.”_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 12, 2006)

(OOC: The Astral Compass has a built-in Astrolabe and Sextant )


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2006)

*Melody*

_“Or it could be the control for our stealth device... if we have a stealth device... or I will have to look into the manual, hopefully there is a manual somewhere. It's not like they taught us a whole lot about these things, or did they?”_


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2006)

OOC: Per Rystil . . .

Zykovian rushed to the docks with two women, Molpe and Lyveria, in tow.  He was carrying more bags than a man should have to carry, and it wouldn't be surprising if a servant or two were helping out as well (assuming Molpe received gifts and the like).  Finding the right ship based on Melody's description and his spelljamming classes, Zykovian ambled over.

"Permission to come aboard?" Zykovian called out loudly as he waited to be recognized and admitted on decks.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 13, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“I don’t know, Melody my sweet, as I didn’t go to any of the classes which had anything to do with piloting the ship...seeing as I haven’t the magical ability required for the post,” Fedowin offers, a slight frown briefly crossing his features when he mentions his inability to pilot the ship.


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Or it could be the control for our stealth device... if we have a stealth device... or I will have to look into the manual, hopefully there is a manual somewhere. It's not like they taught us a whole lot about these things, or did they?”_



"A manual?  Great!  Let's see if we can find it."

Priya will spend some time searching the helm, and the captain's quartes for the manual unless otherwise stoped.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

*Priya doesn't find any manual in the area.  Hopefully they should be okay without the shadow sphere thingy, as the Helmsman classes taught how to use the helm and it is fairly simple, if exciting and perhaps a bit disconcerting, to do so with basic proficiency without instruction.*


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2006)

*Melody*

_“Alright, we still need the provisions, so how about you go and fetch some, for a week for everyone and a few more, while I go and try to find someone who can explain what this shadowy sphere is good for.”_


----------



## unleashed (Jul 13, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Yes, my captain!” Fedowin remarks, offering a roguish grin. “Enough provisions for ten shall we say, for a week...I just hope I have the funds on me to purchase it. So did you want packaged rations for this trip, or food we’ll need to prepare?”


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2006)

*Zykovian looked over the sleek ship from his position on the docks, enjoying the smooth lines and artful look to the craft.  He smiled patiently to the two women with him, then looked back to the deck for someone to give him permission to board.*


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2006)

Priya looks up.  "Did you hear something?  Sounds like someone calling about a board or something."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2006)

*Melody*

Melody fetches a pouch from her pack and hands it over to Fedowin. _“Here, take those. 300 credits should be more than enough for 70 days worth of provisions. I'd say a good mix between fresh and preserved is a good idea. And don't forget to give me back the rest afterwards,”_ she says with a wink.

Turning to Priya when she mentions the call for permission. _“Do you think we have let them wait long enough now?”_ Melody replies with a smirk. _“Alright.”_

Then she moves to the deck and looks down to Zykovian and the two women.

_“Permission granted. Please come aboard. We are still in the process of checking everything and making sure we have all the provisions necessary.”_


----------



## unleashed (Jul 13, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“As if I’d do that to you, sweet Melody,” Fedowin remarks with a chuckle, as he heads off to organise the provisions.


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2006)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian*

"Thank you, Captain,"  Zykovian replied. As he made his was up the gangplank to the deck, Zykovian looked for a place to unload the bags and whatnot he had carried for himself and the woman.  "I assume cabins have already been chosen and the like."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2006)

*Melody*

_“There's a room for everyone... so far. Once Abdiel and Mhrazhar join us, we will probably have to start doubling rooms.”_


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2006)

"Fair enough,"  Zykovian replied.  "If someone would point me in the right direction, I can drop off Miss Lilypetal's belongings and go from there."

Zykovian looked to Molpe, " . . . if that it acceptable to you as well, that is."

As Zykovian adjusted the weight he carried on his shoulder, he smiled a bit.  IT was a good reminder to why he didn't like heavy armors.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

*Molpe nods agreeably.*

*Fedowin is able to gather the required provisions for 280 credits, though it takes some time.  Meanwhile, Melody goes to the Harbormaster and gets their ship on the queue for take-off.*

(OOC: Is she also trying to find someone who knows what the sphere is?  If so, where?  That could take a while)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2006)

*Melody*

Unless it's too far away to reach and get back in time, Melody will head over to the convocation buildings to get someone to explain what the shadowy sphere is good for and how it is used.

OOC: And I thought the rest would help Fedowin, since carrying the food for 70 man-days might be a bit difficult, unless it comes with a free _bag of holding_ as a special offer.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

(OOC: It is slightly farther than the Grand Bazaar, but it is probably feasible without waiting for her _too_ long, and yeah, we'll assume they help Fedowin--they can keep him on the straight and narrow too )

*Melody reaches the Hall of Galas, and heads to the Shipmaster, though she has to wait in a moderately long line.  The Shipmaster explains: [SBLOCK=Melody]The unusual device allows the Infiltrator to shimmer and then seemingly vanish against the backdrop of the stars. It doesn't work at Spelljamming speeds, and when moving quickly at tactical speeds, it is still fairly easy to spot, though admittedly much harder than without it, but while immobile, it is extremely difficult to see the ship.[/SBLOCK]*


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2006)

*Zykovian headed off to the room designated for Molpe to drop off her equipment and belongings.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

"One, two, three, four, five.  Okay, then.  I guess my room is the big one across from the galley.  Oh, I wish we had a pool!"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2006)

*Melody*

_“That was my second guess... while I'm here, anything else we would need to know, that they havn't mentioned in the classes?”_

After getting the explanations she needed, Melody thanks the shipmaster for her time and help and heads back to the ship dock.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 13, 2006)

"Technically, that actually should have been covered in the class on Spelljamming devices.  You should be good to go, though--I suppose you didn't necessarily even need to know that to do a routine flight."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 14, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

*Fedowin returns to the ship with a number of labourers in tow, carrying the provisions he was sent for.*

“There you are, Melody my sweet, the provisions and your 20 credits change,” Fedowin offers with a cheeky grin, handing Melody her change, before leading the labourers below to store the provisions.

OOC: In case you’re wondering Rystil, Fedowin is paying for the labourers.


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2006)

Molpe said:
			
		

> "One, two, three, four, five.  Okay, then.  I guess my room is the big one across from the galley.  Oh, I wish we had a pool!"




"Well it certainly is a nice room, nevertheless,"  Zykovian offered.  "I'm certain there are not too many ships this size with pools . . . though you should be home soon, I would think."

*Zykovian set down much of the luggages and packages that he was carrying.  What he remained carrying was that which he brought along for Lyveria and himself.*


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2006)

*Melody*

_“Thank you, Fedowin. I think we are ready then, aren't we?”_

When Zykovian mentions Molpe's home, Melody says: _“You should learn not to give promises that you cannot keep. Yes, I know, it wasn't actually a promise, but close enough for her to believe so. To be sure, we will *definitely* not be on Amaranthia during the next week, unless we manage to succeed unexpectedly fast, that is. And after that, it's a matter of where the missions are taking us and how much time we have. I cannot make any promises now, so I won't, but we will try to reach your home world as soon as possible without delaying our main tasks and anything really important we stumble upon during our journey.”_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

"Don't worry...I'm just coming now because I have to see Wei-Han.  After that, I will go back to Amaranthia myself if you won't take me, Melody."


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2006)

"Good thing I don't make promises then, yes?"  Zykovian offered with a smile.  He winked at Molpe, hoping she wouldn't take offense.  Zykovian hadn't promised anything . . . at least nothing he remembered . . . or was relevant to the current discussion.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2006)

*Melody*

_“Just saying, that it's not in my hand where this ship is going. We will have orders to fulfill soon. Anyways, we wasted enough time already. We got a ship, we got a crew, we even got some passengers. We got provisions. And we got clearance. Let's fly!”_


[SBLOCK=Rystil]OOC: What was the name of the ship again? [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody]The Voidseeker[/SBLOCK]

(OOC: Let me know any watch order rotation, helmsman rotation, and other duty rotation, and other than that, we're set for Varylys!)


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2006)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian*

"Works for me . . . I think we're all ready to go," Zykovian agreed.  He headed down to look for his cabin and settle some of his things there (personal provisions, mementos and the like).


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Thank you, Fedowin. I think we are ready then, aren't we?”_



“Well I can’t think of anything else we absolutely need, so I’d say yes,” Fedowin remarks, just before going below.

*Once he has the provisions stored, and the labourers paid and sent on their way, Fedowin returns to the deck to watch the ship take off, standing at the bow.*


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2006)

"If you don't mind Melody, I'm going to watch so I can try to figure out how to use the helm," Priya says once she's finaly settled in a room (Did she get the other big one?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2006)

(OOC: There's one really big one the size of the galley that is certainly meant for multiple people, which Molpe took.  Then there's two medium ones and two small.  If Lyveria and Zykovian take the same medium and Fedowin defers to Priya, none of which is certain, then Priya would have one of the mediums and Fedowin would take a small, leaving the last one open.  Melody, of course, has an expansive cabin with a large amount of space, and a few shelves, desks, and a big bed.)


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

OOC: Fedowin unrolled his bedroll in one of the 10 x 5 rooms, as he has little else to store except his bedroll and bow.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2006)

(OOC: That definitely leaves a medium room for Priya--if she doesn't go with Zykovian, Lyveria is content to deactivate on deck, in a hallway, or in a closet, really)


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

OOC: Mmm, that big bed looks inviting.


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2006)

OOC: Priya won't object if Fedy asks to share her room, but she won't sugest it if there's spares.  I thought you said Lyveria was a Narlswoman?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2006)

(OOC: Th...huh?  Zykovian calls her a 'Praetorian woman', which is technically correct but semantically misleading in the general sense because 'Praetorian woman' would typically be used for a female Praetor.  Lyveria is a Pleb )


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2006)

OOC: No clue where I got Narlsewoman out of it.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2006)

*Melody*

_“Alright then. We still need to figure out who is doing what before we go on the first actual mission, so there is still a little time. If you have any ideas or special preferances, just let me know. The only positions we have settled already are mine and Zykovian and Priya are both here as helmsmen. Unless there are any objections, I would consider Priya to be first helmsman and Zykovian second, which would give Priya the honor to fly the ship out of the docks now. Zykovian would also be first officer and take over my role, when I am prevented otherwise. And Fedowin would be second officer and responsible for the ship's defenses, I would also think, that you would make a good communication's officer/diplomatic officer. If you think your skills can be better put to use otherwise, please let me know. We also need someone to manage the food, maybe that is something for Lyveria?”_


OOC: Lyveria could be the ship's cook. If she doesn't mind, that is...


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2006)

"Oh boy!  That sounds exciting!" Priya says, bouncing with excitement.  "I hope I don't hit anything!"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2006)

*Melody*

_“No worries, it's not that difficult. I will also stay close and watch out, since I'm probably the only one here, that actually has flown a spelljammer already.”_


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2006)

"Oh, well, then I shoudn't hit anything important," Pirya says.  "Oh, and before I do, I remember that it drains spells, so I should cast something on you Melody, if you don't mind."

OOC: Does jamming drain her nexus too?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2006)

*Melody*

_“It uses the spell energy to power the ship, yes. That's the main reason, why we wanted not only one helmsman or -woman. As for the spell, sure, go ahead. Assuming it's not harmful, that is,”_ Melody adds with a wink.


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2006)

"Course not.  I just noticed you weren't wearing any armor.  It's just in case, ya know?  Space isn't always safe I hear."

OOC: Before she (wo)man's the helm, she'll Mage Armor Melody.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2006)

*Melody*

_“Thank you. I actually do have a suit of armor in my pack, but usually I do not wear it, that's right, because it hinders my spellcasting.”_


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2006)

"Well, now you can fight naked... if you were ever so inclined.  Not that I'd recomend it, I think that the sword belts might chafe a little anyway, and... well... anyway, you've no need for that armor for a bit.  I a few hours or so."

Priya awkwardly ends her rambling and powers up the helm, assuming everyone else is ready.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“And Fedowin would be second officer and responsible for the ship's defenses, I would also think, that you would make a good communication's officer/diplomatic officer.”_



“Second officer, master-at-arms, and ship’s envoy, well that suits me...for the time being at least,” Fedowin declares with a mischievous wink.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2006)

(OOC: The helm does not drain her nexus, so she would be able to cast one spell per level while manning the helm.  I strongly suggest that the Mage Armour come from the Nexus, though, since the helm does not function at full capacity if you aren't full on spell energy)

"Keeping track of the food?  You mean like a Quartermaster?  I can try that, I guess.  I probably know enough about it to keep track of the food, though I don't usually eat any myself--I don't really have a sense of taste per se."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2006)

*Melody*

_“I see. Well, I'm just trying to find something, so you don't just have to sit around doing nothing. I'm sure you would like it better, if there was something for you to do, or am I mistaken?”_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 15, 2006)

"That's true.  Although if you didn't have anything for me to do, you could just deactivate me until we got there if you like.  It feels like no time has passed at all while I am deactivated."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Well, I’m sure we can find something for you to do Lyveria...helping to keep watch for other ships for a start. I’m sure we can use all the eyes we can get for that, with our small crew. Do you happen to have any weapons training, my dear?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2006)

"I am fully trained in basic martial weapons.  I can also look at things, but my processing ability of salient visual and auditory inputs are not fast enough to compare to most humanoids."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“You don’t lose visual or auditory acuity though, through being tired or such, do you, Lyveria?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2006)

"When I am activated at full power, I do not experience any deterioration in capabilities until total deactivation becomes necessary."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Well, there you go, you have an advantage over most in that regard, as the biggest problem for most lookouts, is that by the end of their shift they begin to get tired and aren’t as effective. So how good are your eyesight and hearing, Lyveria?”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2006)

"While the receptors themselves are of high quality, my top-level processing capabilities are not perfect.  Let's put it this way: It isn't the easiest thing in the world to resolve noisy sound or vision signals into the correct words or spatial representations.  The way the humanoid mind can accomplish this so well is truly amazing, in my humble opinion."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Yes, well, our humanoid minds do take some time to develop, and we pass through a stage much like what you describe ourselves, when we’re younger. Well, I’d still like you to try a shift or two on watch duty, if you wouldn’t mind, my dear. Who knows it may help refine your capabilites,” Fedowin offers with a smile.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2006)

"I will certainly try," Lyveria offers.

(OOC: Just don't expect much--her Spot and Listen totals are terrible  )


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2006)

OOC: Do you think Fedowin’s are any better?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2006)

(OOC: Yup--particularly Spot )


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2006)

OOC: And here I was, thinking Spot +2 was bad.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2006)

(OOC: Better than Lyv--remember how Melody took Lyv out of every fight on round 1?  )


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2006)

OOC: Nope. Remember I wasn't playing Fedowin then, so I've only glanced over that bit.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2006)

(OOC: It involved Colour Spray )


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2006)

OOC: Ah, yes, that refreshes my memory, the dreaded _colour spray_.


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2006)

OOC: Easy enough, from the nexus.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2006)

(OOC: Okey dokey--when everyone's job is ready for sure.  Let me know, along with watch order, helm order and the like, and we'll be on our way!)


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2006)

OOC: You have helm order, don't you?  Me, then Zyk


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 16, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: You have helm order, don't you?  Me, then Zyk



 (OOC: Oh, I guess that's right--I thought those were the names of the positions, but I guess it was an order too   Two twelve-hour shifts and you're all set for helmsmen then.  Just making sure you didn't have a more complicated shift system where it would rotate to Melody.)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 16, 2006)

*Melody*

_“I see you are already planning for a watch schedule, Fedowin. Very good. I doubt there will be many problems this close to Eldiz, but when we get closer to Varylys, we should watch out for trouble. Since we only have a small crew currently, I will be available for watch duty as well. If necessary, I can also control the helm, of course.”_


OOC: Lenghty OOC discussions are really better suited for the OOC thread.  As if ubiquitous SBLOCK madness wasn't bad enough.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Indeed, my lovely captain, though we’ll want to get used to the schedule before then. I was wondering though, whether Molpe will be assisting us in watch duties until she leaves the ship, or whether she is just to be considered a guest for this voyage?”

OOC: Yep, they certainly are, though I tend to reply where the post I'm replying to is made...most of the time.


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2006)

"Well, she helped herself to the big room, so I'm guessing she thinks she's a guest," Priya observes.

"Well, you all had better find a good place to sit, I'm just about ready to start here."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“I think I’ll be okay holding on to the rail, Priya my dear...well, unless you decide to ram something,” Fedowin teases, flashing Priya a mischievous grin, before heading to the bow.

[SBLOCK=Watch Schedule]Just to cut down on time, I’ll post a watch schedule with Molpe and without.

With Molpe: Starting at the beginning of Priya’s shift, four 6 hour shifts, starting with Lyveria, followed by Melody, Molpe, and Fedowin.

Without Molpe: Starting at the beginning of Priya’s shift, three 8 hour shifts, starting with Lyveria, followed by Melody and Fedowin.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 17, 2006)

(OOC: So--all clear to go then?)


----------



## unleashed (Jul 18, 2006)

OOC: Looks like we're ready to me.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2006)

*The Voidseeker sets sail, slowly exiting orbit and clearing away from nearby objects so that it can kick into full Spelljamming speed and soar through the stars.  Although they have to slow to tactical speed a few times for ships, small meteoroids, and debris, there is nothing significant until they reach Varylys about two days later.*

(OOC: Time for a new thread!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2006)

(OOC: It's here)


----------

